# Five Years of New Leaf Mini-Event



## Justin

Hello everyone!

I hope you're having a great day because we've got an exciting little surprise in store for you... it's the five year anniversary of Animal Crossing: New Leaf in Japan and we're celebrating with a fun mini-event! Hard to believe but it was five whole years from now on November 8th, 2012 that the game finally released after years of anticipation, at least in Japanese. That wasn't the end either with another eight months of waiting between then and the worldwide English release in June 2013.

We're hoping this will make for a fun surprise 'mini-event' as oftentimes the timing of our events have become too predictable on the holiday calendar. It's pretty low-key in scale compared to a typical forum event due to coming right after the Fair and Halloween but there's still lots of fun to be had! Read on below for the various happenings...

*Five Years of New Leaf Anniversary Photo Challenge*
Runs Nov 8th to Nov 15th!

The main highlight of our 5 Years of New Leaf mini-event is a supercharged daily version of The Bell Tree Fair's popular New Leaf Photo Challenge! Can we convince you to turn on your 3DS and play New Leaf every single day for the next week to celebrate the anniversary? There's only one way to find out, and you'll want to find out with rewards heading your way depending on your ability to do that! For more details, *head to the event thread in the New Leaf board*.

Rewards for this event include plenty of bells and fruit collectibles, plus a chance at winning the rare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 collectibles!

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf Collectible*
Runs Nov 8th to Nov 15th!

Veterans on the forum from the release of Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer may remember this red limited edition collectible we released for the game in 2015: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It matches the title's icon from your 3DS Home Menu!

Now you can match it with the release of a sister collectible to it for Animal Crossing: New Leaf: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Grab it on the Shop for 55.55 Bells for a limited time until November 15th. It's gone for a long long long time after that!

*The Stalk Market Experiment*
Runs Nov 10th to Nov 14th!






Joan is visiting our forums for a very limited time and you can purchase a White Turnip from her until November 10th at Noon/12PM Eastern. From then on, you can play The Bell Tree's Stalk Market and sell your turnip at a dynamically changing price for five days.

*For more details, open the spoiler below. Read it before purchasing the White Turnip item from the Shop. We will not be responsible for any mistakes on your part.*



Spoiler: Stalk Market / White Turnip Information & Warnings



The Stalk Market Experiment is a version of the turnip market game found in Animal Crossing, brought into The Bell Tree's Shop. Purchase a White Turnip for 99 Bells from the Shop before Nov 10th at 9AM PST / 12PM EST to participate, it will be out of stock once the market begins.

The Buyback price of the White Turnip item will change everyday at 9AM PST / 12PM EST and 9PM PST / 12AM EST for five days through November 14th. The last price will remain until Nov 15th at 9AM PST / 12PM EST. Please note that for this experiment, we will be manually adjusting the price so know that these are approximate times and there may be small delays.

At any point, you may sell your turnip and cash in for the current Buyback price by clicking Sell next to the item in your Shop inventory. The Buyback price can be found by hovering over the item in the Shop and looking next to "Buyback Price". This number may be lower or higher than 99 Bells.

*Just as you may gain bells, there is also a very real possibility you will lose bells participating in this. If you do not sell your turnip item at all before the market ends, you can expect to lose all of your spent bells. The item will be discarded afterwards, do not expect to keep it as a collectible. There will be no admin refunds related to this item for losses.*

Good luck!


Spoiler: Turnip Buyback Price Change Schedule




November 10th9AM PST / 12PM EST9PM PST / 12AM ESTNovember 11th9AM PST / 12PM EST9PM PST / 12AM ESTNovember 12th9AM PST / 12PM EST9PM PST / 12AM ESTNovember 13th9AM PST / 12PM EST9PM PST / 12AM ESTNovember 14th9AM PST / 12PM EST9PM PST / 12AM EST

*Last price remains until Nov 15th at 9AM PST / 12PM EST.
12PM refers to Noon and 12AM refers to Midnight.*






*New & Returning Character Collectibles*
Runs all month long!

We couldn't possibly celebrate Animal Crossing: New Leaf without introducing the mascot of the game *Isabelle*! She's now available in the Shop for 99 Bells. We miss you Nook... 




A couple previous villager collectibles are returning to the Shop too with *Lobo* and *Mint* at their original prices of 180 Bells each.







It sure would be nice to have another new villager collectible though... that's where our TBT Fair Prize Pack winners come in! Every user who received a prize pack in this year's Fair have either a character nomination ballot or voting ballot in their envelope. Those with nomination ballots will nominate one villager from New Leaf of their choosing, those with voting ballots will vote for their favourite villager from the nominations to determine the new collectible! *Prize Pack owners: check your inboxes for a PM from Jeremy soon to participate!*




All character collectibles mentioned will be available until the end of November, giving you enough time to earn some bells from the Photo Challenge event.

*New & Returning Flower Collectibles*
Runs all month long!

The *adored Lily flowers* originally introduced in Animal Crossing: New Leaf are back in the Shop for purchase at 39 Bells each, while the community will vote to decide the first Lily hybrid to be released.










*Vote right here on this very thread for your favourite hybrid colour and look out for the winner to arrive in the Shop on November 15th!* The great war of Pink vs. Black vs. Orange will be fought again...

All flower collectibles mentioned will be available until the end of December.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

YAS IM FIRST

I refreshed and only saw villagers on the tree thinking "that's it? wow"

but then this happens thx staff!!!!!


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm the first person to buy a white turnip, haha...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I love the New Leaf collectible! It's so cute


----------



## Jeannine

Yay! I was waiting for this


----------



## Stockley_

yey


----------



## Jacob

Happy Anniversary! 

Love the new collectible, it's gonna have a great place in my lineup.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

AHHH I LOVE MY NEW COLLECTIBLES BUT NOW I'M GONNA BE BROKE LOL


----------



## himeki

it’s been five years Nintendo where’s the new agme


----------



## LambdaDelta

loving the site crashes


----------



## King Dorado

whoa- what a fun surprise!!


----------



## Rio_

I'm so happy right now- a mini event?! thank youuuu ;0; And happy five year anniversary New Leaf! <3


----------



## N a t

I can't buy Isabelle???

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm lol


----------



## Cascade

The banner is so pretty ^-^


----------



## Elijo

SO THAT'S WHAT THE BALLOT WAS FOR!!!!




Spoiler: I know who I'm voting for


----------



## mitfy

red lily is so pretty!


----------



## Zane

the banner!!! this is so adorable. 

I have a voting ballot or I would have nominated Pietro so hard yall got lucky


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Everyone not voting for Black Lillies will be banned.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> loving the site crashes



I thought it was a slander made by the site's bots.

Anyway, happy 5th ACNL! And happy 13th TBT!


----------



## aleshapie

This is so cute!! Love it!


----------



## LambdaDelta

also loving the decapitated trophy heads adorning the site's tree

the bell tree forums, more like the hell tree forums


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> Can we convince you to turn on your 3DS and play New Leaf every single day for the next week to celebrate the anniversary?



Absolutely not, goodbye


----------



## mitfy

ahh i dont know which color to pick, they all sound so nice. 

i hope i earn back some bells with the stalk market because i spent a bunch lol


----------



## Jacob

Stalk market! What a great way to spend 32,000 tbt


----------



## Jeannine

LambdaDelta said:


> loving the site crashes



Yeah mine's all messed up.
-
I love the new collectibles!!! So glad to get an Isabelle <3


----------



## Elijo

Tom said:


> Everyone not voting for Black Lillies will be banned.



/banned


----------



## Ably.Saucey

ORANGE LILLLLLYYYYYY


----------



## N e s s

got the turnip and the acnl logo


----------



## Heyden

I love when they shop doesn't even load :'(


----------



## Spooky.

So much for saving my TBT x-x


----------



## Aquari

Team orange once again.


----------



## Jeannine

Also, I'll vote PINK Lily!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Team PINK


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Such a lovely event ahh!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> Everyone not voting for Black Lillies will be banned.



I give in to voter intimidation.


----------



## Holla

The new collectibles are so cute!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Tom said:


> Everyone not voting for Black Lillies will be banned.



ban me again pls


----------



## Javocado

I've been refreshing the homepage for nearly 20 minutes waiting for Bob to appear on the banner.


----------



## wheneverking

yay, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## toadsworthy

please nominate Tangy for character ballot! omg plz plz plz

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO THAT COLLECTIBLE IS GREEEEEEN


----------



## seliph

Why would you put anything next to a "pink" option on this site, have you guys not learned anything?


----------



## amazonevan19

Hooray this event looks fun!! and the collectibles :O


----------



## Aquari

The leaf is so adorable, also merengue or bones collectible *please*


----------



## Jacob

I had 100 turnips in my cart when, to my dismay, I discovered they were unique


----------



## Jeremy

Surely pink won't win again.


----------



## pandapples

Uttumori said:


> Team orange once again.



O___O how'd you get two leaves! I like it


----------



## Aquari

pandapples said:


> O___O how'd you get two leaves! I like it



shhhh magic


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jeremy said:


> Surely pink won't win again.



We'll see about that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Also I voted for orange.  I want three different colored hybrids.


----------



## Rio_

I feel like I'm going to be publicly shamed if I vote pink...


----------



## mitfy

hi 1 quastion

do we need to have the turnip collectible active on our sidebar or is it ok if it's hidden but still in our inventory


----------



## Ryumia

Tom said:


> Everyone not voting for Black Lillies will be banned.


I voted for the Black Lily to win, so I should be safe from getting banned. Though.... You need a new strategy if you want people to vote for the black lily, Joker. :T


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Also can you guys please nominate Marshal I will love you thanks.


----------



## gaydani

mmm yes


----------



## Nightstar

Whoops there go all my Bells again. Can't resist my fave puppy secretary <3


----------



## ~Unicorn~

siggy is all ready. and oh look, pink is still in the lead


----------



## AngelBunny

augh i cant seem to upload photos from SD

i have to wait for my dad to get back

#GoPinkLillies!


----------



## King Dorado

went in to battle again for Team Orange,
where is our leader Murray???


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Thank you new leaf for all my friends when i need them... its been awhile ride with my depression, anxiety, autism and ADHD... i just wanna say i can "cry on isabelle's shoulders" so to say when im blue...my Senpai, Julian when i need love, My Queen(s), Ankha and Whitney, for being big sisters. Apollo and Kabuki for being my father figures for when my parents are divorced, and of course the peppies of my pep in my step, Tangy and Rosie. Everyone in new leaf keep me happy... thank you for these wonderful 5 years ACNL.. I love you


----------



## Aquari

King Dorado said:


> went in to battle again for Team Orange,
> where is our leader Murray???



I think we picked the wrong team, *let us switch!*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Clearly orange isn't going to win but good luck team black!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The turnip thing was an idea I had for a while, but I don’t know how it will work.


----------



## Aquari

Dang it they took my 2nd leaf


----------



## Justin

King Dorado said:


> went in to battle again for Team Orange,
> where is our leader Murray???



Justin - Today at 5:06 PM
@Murray the people need you to fight for orange

Murray - Today at 5:10 PM
no ive given up on them
they just want pink



Uttumori said:


> Dang it they took my 2nd leaf



The item is intended to be unique. I don't think it should be a surprise that we will remove anything breaking this.


----------



## Pun of Nentown

5 years, and to think I've been playing this game for 2, since October 22nd. This has been a real therapeutic game for me. Just relax, don't think, and live out a simple, virtual life. The development of my town has been absurdly lucky, to the point where I cherish my town, and have been going great lengths to make sure everything stays as it is, more or less. RNG has worked in my favor on multiple occasions, from getting a villager's picture while I was on somebody's stream, complete with voice and all, to my all-time favorite villager plotting right next to my house, as if it was meant to be. I do hope for a new Animal Crossing game, down the road, but I'm enjoying New Leaf, for now.


----------



## Oblivia

Vote black and I'll make you a moderator!*

*in spirit only


----------



## AngelBunny

i think ill post this once on every page please tell me if this is spam.

#GoPinkLillies!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Go Team Pink!


----------



## kikotoot

The turnip collectible is too beautiful to go away


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Vote black and I'll make you a moderator!*
> 
> *in spirit only



I already did. Why is my name not blue?


----------



## kikotoot

orange!!!!!!


----------



## AngelBunny

#GoPinkLillies!


----------



## Strawberryllama

I voted black because I like dark colors but I like pink too.


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> Vote black and I'll make you a moderator!*
> 
> *in spirit only



I feel like this is more of a threat than a bribe


----------



## Strawberryllama

Oblivia said:


> Vote black and I'll make you a moderator!*
> 
> *in spirit only



I voted black but please don't make me a moderator, I'd suck at it.


----------



## mitfy

love the janky forum home


----------



## Oblivia

gyro said:


> I feel like this is more of a threat than a bribe



Hey man, whatever it takes to avoid more stank pank collectibles.


----------



## Jacob

Pink collectibles stink... That's why I didn't want the pink candy..!!...

I didn't want it at all.......


----------



## mitfy

i'd be happy with either a black or pink lily but i voted pink bc it'd match my candy


----------



## seliph

I like pink but I do think making it a poll option is just guaranteeing the next collectible to be pink so go black!!!


----------



## AngelBunny

( note to staff: please make  chrissy on the villager poll!  )


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> I like pink but I do think making it a poll option is just guaranteeing the next collectible to be pink so go black!!!



dammit why do i always end up voting 3rd Party???


----------



## dizzy bone

The banner is so cute and colorful! I'm definitely taking my game out again to do these photo challenges.. hah, just when I was about to take a hiatus


----------



## Verecund

I voted pink because even though I generally don't like pink, I actually like the pink lilies in game and don't like the look of the orange or black ones.

When I saw the characters on the tree I got all excited for a Francine collectible... *sigh* I'm reeeeeaaally hoping for some nice villager collectibles! Let's get a Filbert collectible!


----------



## King Dorado

FAUNA


----------



## Heyden

there's 400+ villagers and they rerelease lobo and mint for the 3rd time lol

happy with more green collectibles though yay!!


----------



## Aquari

Justin said:


> The item is intended to be unique. I don't think it should be a surprise that we will remove anything breaking this.



What about the tbt I payed for it?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oh wow


----------



## AngelBunny

#GoPinkLillies!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Verecund said:


> Let's get a Filbert collectible!



I SECOND THIS


----------



## LambdaDelta

can I change my vote to lilies of the valley instead?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Oh NO! The pink lily is winning! Quick, everyone vote black! (I really want them black lillies, ill buy a whole two rows if they are picked ?ω?)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So pink lilies and blue cosmogs are winning.


----------



## Zane

i believe in u black lillies........



Alolan_Apples said:


> So pink lilies and blue cosmogs are winning.



I want a blue cosmog


----------



## AngelBunny

#GoPinkLillies!


----------



## HappyTails

Well I'll participate in the The Stalk Market Experiment since I impulsively bought a turnip. This will actually be fun I"m sure.


----------



## Truffle

Legitimately tried buying 500 turnips only to discover it was a unique item... oops


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Truffle said:


> Legitimately tried buying 500 turnips only to discover it was a unique item... oops



Yeah, it's supposed to be a test run.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I hope I can get a decent profit from my turnip.  100 TBT is a lot to lose for me lol.


----------



## Strawberryllama

*I want black lilies please*


----------



## Cascade

Accidentally clicked pink lilies not black D:


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> dammit why do i always end up voting 3rd Party???



Sry Dad but.... orange.... is literally my least favourite colour ever


----------



## Bowie

Good job there's no way to see who voted what, because everyone who voted pink would be getting blocked and reported right now.


----------



## Vizionari

ahh I love the banner!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

It's weird cause I can see a rainbow on my laptop and on mobile, but I don't see a rainbow on my desktop...


does anyone else not see the rainbow in the banner?


----------



## Heyden

Bowie said:


> Good job there's no way to see who voted what, because everyone who voted pink would be getting blocked and reported right now.


click on the total number left of the percentage
you're welcome


----------



## Strawberryllama

Psst..... hey mods, can you fix the poll results.... please?


Spoiler: ;)



imjustkidddingpleasedonthurtme


----------



## seliph

Heyden said:


> click on the total number left of the percentage
> you're welcome



It's time for some people to be publicly shamed


----------



## Aquari

Orange will get there.....eventually


----------



## mitfy

i mean i already outed myself earlier but do we really have to do it again

also if all the staff voted black why not just... add black


----------



## DaCoSim

Happy bday ACNL!!!! When my kids and I found out, we had to wait 6 months until release and we preordered 4 copies in March for my bday!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

DaCoSim said:


> Happy bday ACNL!!!! When my kids and I found out, we had to wait 6 months until release and we preordered 4 copies in March for my bday!!!



smh, taking 4 towns all for yourself

j/k


----------



## Justin

mitfy said:


> also if all the staff voted black why not just... add black



I'm confused too, I thought TBT was a dictatorship.

I guess not.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Bunny from tiger said:


> #GoPinkLillies!



I'll post this too, although it's very obvious pink will win anyway

#GoPinkLilies!

you spelled lilies wrong btw


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> I'm confused too, I thought TBT was a dictatorship.
> 
> I guess not.



Tbh though... I think u guys should take that advice


----------



## AngelBunny

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'll post this too, although it's very obvious pink will win anyway
> 
> #GoPinkLilies!
> 
> you spelled lilies wrong btw



YEA !! GOOD IDEA!

oops

#GoPinkLilies!


----------



## Justin

Jacob said:


> I had 100 turnips in my cart when, to my dismay, I discovered they were unique





mitfy said:


> hi 1 quastion
> 
> do we need to have the turnip collectible active on our sidebar or is it ok if it's hidden but still in our inventory





Truffle said:


> Legitimately tried buying 500 turnips only to discover it was a unique item... oops



You do not need to keep the collectible active

Yup, only one turnip. Look at this as more of a fun "game" with a chance of winning a small amount of bells. It's possible it could lead to a future forum feature but we're just playing around as a game for this mini-event.



Uttumori said:


> What about the tbt I payed for it?



No refund, sorry. I think you knew quite well that you weren't supposed to be able to purchase more than one like everyone else.


----------



## Bellxis

wow this is so nice! i'm excited to participate in this 
also, the new isabelle collectible is adorable <3 had to get one


----------



## Zane

gave in and bought a turnip i like to live dangerously.......


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm salty about pink lilies winning because people already got pink cosmos, ugh all this community likes is pink and pastel xD


----------



## Aquari

nvm not worth it


----------



## Chicha

Aww this event looks adorable!!

Please nominate Stitches! He looks so cute on the banner! I’d def get an entire lineup of him, he’s my favorite! <3


----------



## GreatUsername

I'm already calling a Marshal collectible here and now
It's kinda obvious given the site's general existence, but hey, still hope for a Eugene or Lyman collectible not really but I can hope ok 
wait there's nominations come on hopefully there's a koala somewhere in there maybe


----------



## watercolorwish

cant believe its been 5 years!!!


----------



## seliph

yall darn pastel fairy town havin butts have so much let us goths have our own flower for once


----------



## Aquari

Save black for the roses, give us orange.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

GreatUsername said:


> I'm already calling a Marshal collectible here and now
> It's kinda obvious given the site's general existence, but hey, still hope for a Eugene or Lyman collectible not really but I can hope ok
> wait there's nominations come on hopefully there's a koala somewhere in there maybe



I can only pray.  But it actually seems like Marshal's not as popular here.  #GiveUsMarshalmallowCollectible


----------



## Cheremtasy

gyro said:


> yall darn pastel fairy town havin butts have so much let us goths have our own flower for once



Well said


----------



## Paperboy012305

Check out my lineup I made specifically for this event.

(I think the birthstone is getting in the way of it. I was going to add the Ice Cream Swirl, but It was added to the left. And I didn't want that.)


----------



## Chicha

Vote for orange y’all, this is the perfect season for it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chicha said:


> Vote for orange y’all, this is the perfect season for it!



They won't vote for orange.  They never do.  I think this is the first time I haven't been rooting for pink in a hybrid vote.  We need other colors, people!


----------



## AngelBunny

#GoPinkLilies!


----------



## Rio_

I would vote for black lilies if they were actually black instead of just dark red pffft
At least pink and orange are exactly what they claim to be


----------



## Jeannine

Since we already have other pink flowers I decided on black, I love how this color looks on the lilies - I have a lot around my town. Hopefully they pull through!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Black because Pink is soo overrated.


----------



## Chicha

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They won't vote for orange.  They never do.  I think this is the first time I haven't been rooting for pink in a hybrid vote.  We need other colors, people!



It really is too bad. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I can only pray.  But it actually seems like Marshal's not as popular here.  #GiveUsMarshalmallowCollectible



Marshal is actually the most popular villager (or one of the most popular villagers) on TBT, even before you joined.


----------



## seliph

I still say a point should be deducted from Pink every time someone clogs the thread with a "#GoPinkLillies" post


----------



## p e p p e r

I love the banner, the site looks so festive!!! So cool that you guys are hosting an event for this.


----------



## Jeremy

The prize pack people should have received a PM now, so let me know if you didn't.


----------



## piichinu

Attention: all those who voted pink are getting permanently banned

@ 5cm/s,  abbydoll,  AccfSally,  aleshapie,  allainah,  amye.miller,  Ankhakitty,  Bcat,  bogummy,  brutongaster,  Bunny from tiger,  CaramelCookie,  Cascade,  Cherriepopz, Cherub,  Chiana,  ClefairyKid,  cocoberry,  DaCoSim,  Dawnpiplup,  Elijo,  Feloreena,  flufflepuff,  GiantPenguinGod,  glow,  Golden_Purrl,  Han Solo,  HappyTails, Haruhi Hatsune,  Haydenv019,  hillaruhsaur,  himeki,  Hinata825,  HopeForHyrule,  Hyoon,  Idfldnsndt,  Issi,  kiwikenobi,  Kurai Hiroma,  LambdaDelta,  Leafeon1010, Lightspring,  LOEY,  LunarMochi,  lunatepic,  Luniel,  lynnxo,  Mary,  Mayor_SweetsNSalt,  Meliara,  Minks,  mitfy,  momiji345,  Nightstar,  offwhite,  Oliy,  pandapples, piercedhorizon,  poyonomatopoeia,  Pun of Nentown,  PunchyDaHufflepuff,  Rindeseyu,  riummi,  Saint_Jimmy,  SensaiGallade,  Skyzeri,  Snow,  Soigne, splendidsplendoras,  stitchmaker,  SugoiPurin,  Tobiume,  Twinsouls1145,  VanessaMay18,  Verecund,  vessia61,  Vickie,  wheneverking,  xSuperMario64x,  zeldagirl25, ~Unicorn~







please be safe everyone!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

piichinu said:


> Attention: all those who voted pink are getting permanently banned
> 
> @ 5cm/s,  abbydoll,  AccfSally,  aleshapie,  allainah,  amye.miller,  Ankhakitty,  Bcat,  bogummy,  brutongaster,  Bunny from tiger,  CaramelCookie,  Cascade,  Cherriepopz, Cherub,  Chiana,  ClefairyKid,  cocoberry,  DaCoSim,  Dawnpiplup,  Elijo,  Feloreena,  flufflepuff,  GiantPenguinGod,  glow,  Golden_Purrl,  Han Solo,  HappyTails, Haruhi Hatsune,  Haydenv019,  hillaruhsaur,  himeki,  Hinata825,  HopeForHyrule,  Hyoon,  Idfldnsndt,  Issi,  kiwikenobi,  Kurai Hiroma,  LambdaDelta,  Leafeon1010, Lightspring,  LOEY,  LunarMochi,  lunatepic,  Luniel,  lynnxo,  Mary,  Mayor_SweetsNSalt,  Meliara,  Minks,  mitfy,  momiji345,  Nightstar,  offwhite,  Oliy,  pandapples, piercedhorizon,  poyonomatopoeia,  Pun of Nentown,  PunchyDaHufflepuff,  Rindeseyu,  riummi,  Saint_Jimmy,  SensaiGallade,  Skyzeri,  Snow,  Soigne, splendidsplendoras,  stitchmaker,  SugoiPurin,  Tobiume,  Twinsouls1145,  VanessaMay18,  Verecund,  vessia61,  Vickie,  wheneverking,  xSuperMario64x,  zeldagirl25, ~Unicorn~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please be safe everyone!!



This is correct. Goodbye forever, until next poll.


----------



## Justin

Guys keep an eye on the poll


----------



## toadsworthy

ALSO VOTE FOR TANGY NOW, SOMEONE NOMINATE HER


----------



## Farobi

PLEASE SOMEONE VOTE PUNCHY MY LOVE


----------



## Trent the Paladin

toadsworthy said:


> ALSO VOTE FOR TANGY NOW, SOMEONE NOMINATE HER



Only villianous do this


----------



## Heyden

Should I nominate Ruby or Molly :thinking:


----------



## piichinu

Heyden said:


> Should I nominate Ruby or Molly :thinking:



Ruby


----------



## seliph

Vote for Kid Cat or I'll come to your house at night


----------



## toadsworthy

Heyden said:


> Should I nominate Ruby or Molly :thinking:



TANGYYYYY


----------



## Chicha

Isabelle's collectible is seriously adorable, I wish we could have multiples!


----------



## toadsworthy

please heyden...


----------



## mogyay

*#teampinklilies *


----------



## Trent the Paladin

@heyden: Ruby!


----------



## Jeannine

I'd say Ruby too


----------



## piichinu

mogyay said:


> *#teampinklilies *



*Pink is POO!!!!*


----------



## Biancasbotique

Jeremy said:


> The prize pack people should have received a PM now, so let me know if you didn't.



Can I have TBT, Father TBT?  yay!


----------



## The Pennifer

*Black* is cool ... *Black* is sophisticated ... *Black* is highly desirable
*Black is the only choice!*
*BLACK LILIES ROCK!!*


----------



## brutalitea

Five years already? Wow.


----------



## Zane

i am officially standing by with my voting power


----------



## Heyden

I nominated Ruby pls vote her!!


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Guys keep an eye on the poll



Not true


----------



## LambdaDelta

Heyden said:


> I nominated Ruby pls vote her!!



thx, now I can stop stressing over my 2 picks


----------



## dedenne

woAH I WAS NOT EXPECTING THIS


----------



## sej

wooooo


----------



## Alienfish

Not pink hybrid again pls, man lol.

Oh well cool update, must not forget to take a picture of prize pack thing! And I think I can do the first photo challenge now that I play NL again, woo woo!


----------



## Keldi

Awesome! Great timing too! The amiibos I ordered(Isabelle, Rover, Cyrus, Reese, KK Slider, Digby and Blathers) are supposed to be delivered to my house today! +1 awesome point for anniversary! +7 for my amiibos!! Wait! Do the Shrunk Funk Shuffle in celebration!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

#VoteMarshal


----------



## Jinxie

Ay let's go black


----------



## deSPIRIA

voted black but wouldnt mind if pink won since itll go with my pink candy if i ever buy it


----------



## N a t

Lol, know what? I voted black, but I hope pink wins anyways. We already have 2 other pinks, bring on another one I guess.


----------



## Alienfish

I swear if black or orange wins I'mma do a giveaway or stuff, like.. #TEAMBLACK.


----------



## toadsworthy

NOMINATE TANGY FOR COLLECTIBLE


----------



## Alienfish

toadsworthy said:


> NOMINATE TANGY FOR COLLECTIBLE



Ahem cough, everyone know Shep's our fam.


----------



## Sweetley

Pink is boring, black lily for the win. 

Also, nice event!


----------



## Rio_

I'm wondering if I should throw my vote away and go orange... hmm...

And I have infinite regrets not getting a prize pack, I can't nominate my boy Bob TT__TT


----------



## sleepydreepy

woohoo! voted for the pink hybrid


----------



## buniichu

I voted for the pink lillie and saw that pink is winning, go pink, go! <(^~^<


----------



## hamster

i think pink is the best out of em & i've been trying to collect pink collectibles soo, but black is nice


----------



## AngelBunny

ok.. back on!

#GoPinkLilies!


----------



## dedenne

Jeremy's avi and sig are highly offending me .-.

*#VOTEPINK!!!*


----------



## Ryumia

You know... I actually admire Jeremy's avatar picture and signature despite being on the same team. It proves to me how dedicated Jeremy wants the Black Lily to win for the Lily Hybrid Contest. So... I give Jeremy some brownie points for campaigning that way. It's a lot better than saying that you'll "ban someone" for not voting the black lily or giving others the "moderator position" if one did vote for the black lily.


----------



## Chicha

At this rate, we’ll never get an orange hybrid, ah well.

Hoping for black to win honestly, there’s more than enough pink collectibles.


----------



## Coach

Sent in my ballet submission and bought my Logo and Isabelle! Turnip trading seems pretty cool, although I wish it was a permanent collectible!


----------



## Jeannine

Come on black lilies...  I suppose pink will be nice too.


----------



## CleoThePrettyHorse

*Great I wanted first write with my Original account PeachesThePrettyHorse, but forgot my password, and I removed that email address where it was linked  I hope I can get that page back. But I'm Happy to write. Ofcourse this event is cool  <3 *


----------



## skarmoury

I'm excited for this! Hopefully I can attend at least 5 challenges to merit me a peach; I dunno if I'll be able to complete them all since I have fieldwork on the weekends and will be out of town. ; ;


----------



## seliph

Ryumia said:


> It's a lot better than saying that you'll "ban someone" for not voting the black lily or giving others the "moderator position" if one did vote for the black lily.



Issa joke


----------



## Dorian

Happy New Leafversary everyone! What a happy event! I adore it!


----------



## AngelBunny

#GoPinkLilies!


----------



## LambdaDelta

#Where'sMyLiliesOfTheValley


----------



## ~Unicorn~

gyro said:


> I still say a point should be deducted from Pink every time someone clogs the thread with a "#GoPinkLillies" post



#GoPinkLilies!

Just for you, but we're gonna win anyway huehuehue


----------



## seliph

~Unicorn~ said:


> #GoPinkLilies!
> 
> Just for you, but we're gonna win anyway huehuehue



I don't care what wins lol but that ain't gonna remove the fact that yall are being spammy as hell


----------



## Ryumia

gyro said:


> Issa joke


Oh... I know. Lol. I'm just saying. xD


----------



## Zane

black will win at the last minute u heard it here first


----------



## AngelBunny

#GoPinkLilies!

wow this is getting catchy 

- - - Post Merge - - -

check my signature's spoiler tab!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Please stop saying #GoPinkLilies.  It's annoying AF.


----------



## AngelBunny

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Please stop saying #GoPinkLilies.  It's annoying AF.



its fun >.<


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It's fun the first couple of times, but then it just feels like spam.


----------



## Cheremtasy

pink lilies can wither


----------



## aleshapie

Oooops! Wrong thread


----------



## AngelBunny

aleshapie said:


> Here’s mine
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i now you may not know this but this belongs  in another forum please look at the front page of the thread 
i did this on mine too so its ok


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys!  While I understand that it can be tempting to show support for your favorite hybrid color, posting the same hashtag on every page is a bit much and is starting to look very spammy.  We'll have to ask those of you doing this to stop, and please only post if you have something meaningful and/or contributory to say.

Thank you!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> Hey guys!  While I understand that it can be tempting to show support for your favorite hybrid color, posting the same hashtag on every page is a bit much and is starting to look very spammy.  We'll have to ask those of you doing this to stop, and please only post if you have something meaningful and/or contributory to say.
> 
> Thank you!



Aww ok. But spammy or not pink rules the forums


----------



## Cheremtasy

~Unicorn~ said:


> Aww ok. But spammy or not pink rules the forums



Which is quite unfortunate, I must say.


----------



## Oblivia

Ryumia said:


> You know... I actually admire Jeremy's avatar picture and signature despite being on the same team. It proves to me how dedicated Jeremy wants the Black Lily to win for the Lily Hybrid Contest. So... I give Jeremy some brownie points for campaigning that way. It's a lot better than saying that you'll "ban someone" for not voting the black lily or giving others the "moderator position" if one did vote for the black lily.



I take it you didn't read my fine print. 

Anyway, this isn't something to be taken so seriously.  Obviously no one is getting banned or promoted for their votes, I suppose most of us are being goofballs and joking around with the community while we show support for our favorite color.  All business all the time just ain't my jam.


----------



## sizzi

Gosh that banner is so cute


----------



## Ryumia

Oblivia said:


> I take it you didn't read my fine print.
> 
> Anyway, this isn't something to be taken so seriously.  Obviously no one is getting banned or promoted for their votes, I suppose most of us are being goofballs and joking around with the community while we show support for our favorite color.  All business all the time just ain't my jam.


At first I didn't when it came to the mod thing then I went back and saw it. The hidden font. Plus... I was sure the whole banning and stuff wasn't going to be a thing. 

But... Thanks for responding to me. It is an honor I suppose.


----------



## Justin

*The latest Photo Challenge is up! Head over here.*

The Stalk Market will begin in the morning/afternoon too! Last chance to pickup a turnip from the Shop until then...


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i am hype!! but i've got no bells lmao i'm sad


----------



## amazonevan19

Every event I always say it looks fun, then I don't participate  

Already missed the day 1 photo challenge even though it was easy af and now I've lost all motivation to participate


----------



## Ryumia

amazonevan19 said:


> Every event I always say it looks fun, then I don't participate
> 
> Already missed the day 1 photo challenge even though it was easy af and now I've lost all motivation to participate


It is unfortunate that you missed Challenge #1, but you can still do the ones that are and will be available to do.  I hope you can reconsider. However, I understand if you still don't want to do it since I don't want to force you to do the event either.


----------



## Strawberryllama

I'll personally come to your house and be a servant to you for a week if you vote black.


----------



## Princisca

I've got 2 pitfalls for anyone who wants to complete challenge 2 with me !  vm!


----------



## Jake

Oblivia said:


> I take it you didn't read my fine print.
> 
> Anyway, this isn't something to be taken so seriously.  Obviously no one is getting banned or promoted for their votes, I suppose most of us are being goofballs and joking around with the community while we show support for our favorite color.  All business all the time just ain't my jam.



Oops I better go unban the 18 users I banned for voting black lol oops soz guys


----------



## Nightmares

Ew pink wtf guys


----------



## Huseyin

Anyone wanna do the pitfall challenge with me? Message me.


----------



## Bcat

team pink!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I had to vote for black lily, though I like all of the lilies because of their silly smiley face in the middle. lol Too bad you don't get a rotton turnip collectible for failing the turnip market place. I would have bought one just for that.


----------



## ashlif

I just came back to the forums after maybe a week. The home page is full of colorfullness celebrating the 5th year of ACNL(in japan of course). I can't believe it's already that long. ఠ_ఠ

Anyway I loooove black lillies. :3


----------



## Justin

The Stalk Market has opened! Turnips are no longer for sale and the first sell price is now live. You can choose to sell your turnip at any time for the next 5 days by pressing the Sell button in your inventory next to the item. Good luck!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just sold my turnips. 20 TBT in profit made.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm not gonna sell my White Turnip yet because I want to get a better price than 119 TBT.


----------



## Cascade

Yeah, I'll pass the price for now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It may be tempting to hold the turnips in case for a higher price, but I sold mine first because I wouldn't want to gamble my TBT Bells. I mean, what if 119 is the highest price? I doubt it will be true, but I always look for the worst case scenario on the first run.


----------



## Sholee

I kinda just want to keep the turnip as a collectible.... does it get removed from our inventory at the end of the event if we don't sell it?


----------



## Cascade

Sholee said:


> I kinda just want to keep the turnip as a collectible.... does it get removed from our inventory at the end of the event if we don't sell it?



What if the collectible turn into spoiled turnip if you don't sell it xD


----------



## Silversea

If it turns into a spoiled turnip that is permanent I'm keeping it lol.


----------



## Jeannine

Sholee said:


> I kinda just want to keep the turnip as a collectible.... does it get removed from our inventory at the end of the event if we don't sell it?



Unfortunately, they said it will disappear after the event is over. You can't keep it and won't get a refund sadly.
Wishing you guys luck, I was too scared to try my hand at the turnip trade


----------



## Huseyin

I've 2 pitfalls for anyone who wants  to do the photo challenge with me. message me if interested


----------



## amemome

I saw the turnip prices and suddenly i'm so anxious... LOL


----------



## mitfy

amemome said:


> I saw the turnip prices and suddenly i'm so anxious... LOL



ikr? stalk market always give me so much anxiety.


----------



## LambdaDelta

the worst thing about this stalk market is I can't even do my "sell a portion when the price is slightly higher than what I paid, but not all just in case it spikes more" strategy


----------



## Luna Moonbug

how can we find out how much the turnip is right now without selling?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Luna Moonbug said:


> how can we find out how much the turnip is right now without selling?



check the shop inventory price


----------



## Silversea

Luna Moonbug said:


> how can we find out how much the turnip is right now without selling?



The price displayed in the shop is the sell price at the current time.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

:l Pink lillies are going to win again...

Well, at least there is next year :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

:l Pink lillies are going to win again...

Well, at least there is next year :/


----------



## Chick

I wanted orange, c’mon!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ugh I really wanted three different colored hybrids.  I feel like pinks gonna win every single time as long as it's a choice, so bye bye variety. :/


----------



## Justin

The Stalk Market has updated!

7 turnips have been sold so far as of this post... _p e e r  p r e s s u r e_


----------



## seliph

you'll have to pry this turnip from my cold dead hands


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Justin said:


> The Stalk Market has updated!
> 
> 7 turnips have been sold so far as of this post... _p e e r  p r e s s u r e_



Takin' the plunge, bye bye turnip


----------



## Cascade

never give up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I dunno, 136 is better than 119 but will it get higher?  That's the main question.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Nah I didn't want to risk it....and if the price does go higher, then whatever I'll earn tbt in other ways


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

How much do you guys wanna bet that the price will jump to like 500 TBT on the last day but everyone already sold their turnip?


----------



## LambdaDelta

you say this turnip will rot and disappear if we don't sell it, but what if we just set it on a table?

(props to anyone that gets this right away)


----------



## Stalfos

If I had 100 turnips, I'd probably sell at 136, but since I only have one I'm not afraid to gamble. Looking for at least 200 before I sell.


----------



## Haskell

5 years of wishing I was good at this game.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Raskell said:


> 5 years of wishing I was good at this game.



AC:NL doesn't really require being "good" at it.  You're just collecting things and doing stuff like fishing and catching bugs most of the time.  It does take a bit of creative effort to make your town look good, but just because your town isn't the most beautiful doesn't mean you're bad at the game.


----------



## SpookyMemes

I really want to vote black lilies but pink is winning by 19 votes I think so I don't see a point :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow now the turnip price has gone way down.  I hope I made a wise decision in not selling before.


----------



## seliph

Selling your turnip now would totally be a power move, just sayin’!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so does anyone have a listing of all the prices so far?


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> so does anyone have a listing of all the prices so far?



119
136
77


----------



## Paperboy012305

How can we tell what the turnip prices are?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> How can we tell what the turnip prices are?



check the shop product listing

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> 119
> 136
> 77



huh, thought there were more

this **** not starting on monday like normal is really confusing to keep track of


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its 77 bells in the shop ATM. So if I sell it, I can get 77 bells?


----------



## LambdaDelta

yup


----------



## Paperboy012305

That's great to hear. I better lurk there often.


----------



## Hyoon

lmao i should've read thru the replies on this thread. i was dumb and thought that if you pressed sell that it would trigger a message saying something like "are you sure you want to sell for ____ bells?" 

turns out it just sells it automatically lollll. oh well


----------



## seliph

Can I ask if any future photo events would be impossible if I restarted my town? I know each one is by a different staff member so I understand if it can't be answered.

I'm just so bored with my town hhhhh


----------



## Zane

zzz I missed 136 I would have sold for that. pray for my bells this is all I got left lol


----------



## Strawberryllama

gyro said:


> Can I ask if any future photo events would be impossible if I restarted my town? I know each one is by a different staff member so I understand if it can't be answered.
> 
> I'm just so bored with my town hhhhh



If you do restart, maybe you could go to another town?


----------



## seliph

Strawberryllama said:


> If you do restart, maybe you could go to another town?



I understand that but I'd rather not, that's why I'm asking. So far the challenges have been alright but the PWP one has me worried


----------



## Oblivia

Challenge #4 is now live!  Head over here for more details.


----------



## Strawberryllama

I wish 19 more people voted for black...


----------



## Justin

The Stalk Market has updated!

13 turnips have been sold so far as of this post... _p e e r  p r e s s u r e_


----------



## Alolan_Apples

34 Bells per turnip? That's a new low.

It's working really well.


----------



## Cascade

Oh my that's really low.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow.  Everyone sell your turnips, not gonna get a better deal than that!


----------



## The Pennifer

Eeeeek !!! Turnip price at 34 Bells


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow 34 bells, what a steal


----------



## Chick

What do you think the price is gonna be for the hybrid flower, guys? because I need to start saving up immediately. 14 bells isn’t gonna buy me anything.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I feel like pink is just going to win like every dang time on the hybrids... -_- I want some black flowers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel like pink is just going to win like every dang time on the hybrids... -_- I want some black flowers!!!!!!!!



Same.. pls some admin change this man. I mean they look pretty but it's a bit boring that they should win everytime tbh


----------



## LambdaDelta

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel like pink is just going to win like every dang time on the hybrids... -_- I want some black flowers!!!!!!!!



roses will honestly be the only interesting poll

prob gonna be between blue and pink with black and/or purple just behind (though I wonder if gold would be an option, given it's unique nature....)


----------



## skarmoury

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel like pink is just going to win like every dang time on the hybrids... -_- I want some black flowers!!!!!!!!



zzz tbh, I just really want a black collectible in my life

well, the upside is the pink hybrid'll match my line-up (since I needed a pink something after my pink candy), but still. I want a black flower. ; -;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chick said:


> What do you think the price is gonna be for the hybrid flower, guys? because I need to start saving up immediately. 14 bells isn’t gonna buy me anything.



For some reason the hybrids are 299 TBT, which I think is too expensive for a flower. :/


----------



## Strawberryllama

I better start saving up... I blew my money on candies and the new collectibles


----------



## Justin

The Stalk Market has updated!

13 turnips have been sold so far as of this post... _p e e r  p r e s s u r e_


----------



## Luna Moonbug

hmmmmm wait or sell lol..89 tbt profit....hmmmm


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I gave in and sold it.  188 is good enough for me lol.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

there is still 5 chances for higher price...


----------



## hestu

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I gave in and sold it.  188 is good enough for me lol.



same


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Luna Moonbug said:


> there is still 5 chances for higher price...



5 more chances for a lower price, too.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 5 more chances for a lower price, too.



as long as i sell more than what i paid for i'm cool...just curious on how low or high it will be lol


----------



## Sweetley

188 TBT sounds good, but something tells me that I should take the risk and wait. 
Maybe I will regret it, maybe not, I will see...


----------



## Holla

Can?t believe New Leaf is already 5 years old. It felt like it just came out a year ago to me.  Anyways thanks for the fun little event mods it?s been nice to get back into the game again after so long.


----------



## Rio_

188 sounds really tempting but... arghhh I really want to wait and see if there's a 200+ >.>
I'm going to regret this, aren't I?


----------



## GreatUsername

I'm going to make a decision I will definitely regret and wait it out
how many days are left on these anyways?


----------



## King Dorado

it runs thru Tuesday

- - - Post Merge - - -

last price change Tuesday nite, so i guess technically it ends Wednesday morning as you can still sell then i think at the final price...


----------



## seliph

Oooo that price is tempting


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hope my Challenge 4 entry is accepted. I submitted one without eating candy, then made a resubmission of one eating candy. But Oblivia wasn't here to see if my latest entry or my other entry.


----------



## Haskell

Why are people doing this? I barely have time to log in! 
LOL I spend my time doing better things...


----------



## LambdaDelta

will this stalk market emulate the game one in what the patterns can be?


----------



## King Dorado

LambdaDelta said:


> will this stalk market emulate the game one in what the patterns can be?



this stalk market varies prices according to the Jubs pattern...


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> this stalk market varies prices according to the Jubs pattern...



yeah, it's already obviously random

but if it's AC based random, then today has a solid chance to be the best day for selling


----------



## The Pennifer

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, it's already obviously random
> 
> but if it's AC based random, then today has a solid chance to be the best day for selling


I know, this really worries me!
To sell or not to sell ... that is the question! lol


----------



## Spooky.

Voted for the black flower but I wouldn't be mad about pink


----------



## Silversea

Good enough for me. Almost double the buy price. That's probably more than a week worth of spam comments on the forums


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Raskell said:


> Why are people doing this? I barely have time to log in!
> LOL I spend my time doing better things...



That's a matter of opinion.  I feel totally fulfilled from buying pixelated images and taking photos to earn fake currency and more pixelated images.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

dontgohigherthan188dontgohigherthan188dontgohigherthan188


----------



## toadsworthy

friendly reminder that I hope someone nominated a Tangy Collectible


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

5/7 photo challenges completed.  Hope I can pull through the last ones and get in on those raffles and TBT. <3


----------



## Verecund

Just sold my turnip. Now waiting for the price to go to 5000 Bells tomorrow...

I still made a good profit though, so I'm happy.


----------



## LambdaDelta

the sensible part of me says to just sell, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Chicha

I sold my turnip. I'm satisfied with it

until I find out it's much higher for these next couple of days.


----------



## Justin

The Stalk Market has updated!

45 turnips have been sold so far as of this post... _p e e r  p r e s s u r e_


----------



## King Dorado

how can we see the number sold back to the shop??


----------



## Justin

King Dorado said:


> how can we see the number sold back to the shop??



Afraid that number isn't displayed publicly. Just posting it in here for fun.


----------



## toadsworthy

How many turnips were sold total?


----------



## King Dorado

toadsworthy said:


> How many turnips were sold total?



he said 45 a few posts up.  which means almost half of the buyers have caved in so far...


----------



## toadsworthy

King Dorado said:


> he said 45 a few posts up.  which means almost half of the buyers have caved in so far...



I guess how many were BOUGHT total is what I really want to know

- - - Post Merge - - -

now i see it was 102 from the shop


----------



## Chick

Wow, it really, really worries me that you get 334 bells along with a toy hammer collectible which you could sell for _1000+_ Bells if you complete 7 challenges. So far it’s challenge 5 and everything has been so easy, too easy to go onto challenge 7 and get collectibles and Bells. I swear Challenge 7 is gonna be hosted by Jeremy and it’s gonna be some sorta trolly hard thing to do, like maybe “INVITE 3 FRIENDS TO YOUR TOWN AND SCREENSHOT EVERY SECOND OF YOUR PLAY TIME TOGETHER”! But to be serious, there’s gonna be some big event on Challenge 7 which will require major time. Oh, I KNOW, Challenge 7 is probably a puzzle even harder than Oblivia’s, that we have to work out. UGHGHGHGH!


----------



## Justin

Chick said:


> Wow, it really, really worries me that you get 334 bells along with a toy hammer collectible which you could sell for _1000+_ Bells if you complete 7 challenges. So far it’s challenge 5 and everything has been so easy, too easy to go onto challenge 7 and get collectibles and Bells. I swear Challenge 7 is gonna be hosted by Jeremy and it’s gonna be some sorta trolly hard thing to do, like maybe “INVITE 3 FRIENDS TO YOUR TOWN AND SCREENSHOT EVERY SECOND OF YOUR PLAY TIME TOGETHER”! But to be serious, there’s gonna be some big event on Challenge 7 which will require major time. Oh, I KNOW, Challenge 7 is probably a puzzle even harder than Oblivia’s, that we have to work out. UGHGHGHGH!



Just in the interest of avoiding any unexpected disappointment later, I want to point out that the toy hammer prize is only a raffle entry!

The last couple challenges are more work than sitting on your town tree planter or something, but nothing too crazy. Almost there!


----------



## Heyden

let us keep our turnips


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

When will we know what the new villager collectible is going to be? I know it says they'll be available until the end of the month, but the month's almost half gone... (I'm curious to know if my baby will win, I doubt it...)


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm guessing prob around when the pink hybrid gets put out, provided they have everything tallied and ready


----------



## Justin

KaydeeKrunk said:


> When will we know what the new villager collectible is going to be? I know it says they'll be available until the end of the month, but the month's almost half gone... (I'm curious to know if my baby will win, I doubt it...)



Jeremy is in charge of that. I'll see if I can get him to post an update soon. We have to organize both nominations and voting though so understandably it's going to take some time, perhaps not until the last week, but hopefully sooner!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Justin said:


> Jeremy is in charge of that. I'll see if I can get him to post an update soon. We have to organize both nominations and voting though so understandably it's going to take some time, perhaps not until the last week, but hopefully sooner!



So then those will only be available for a week? Will they be in limited quantity? Cause I don't want to miss out on getting one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Honestly I don't even care if the new villager collectible is one I like.  I'm gonna buy it anyway.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Honestly I don't even care if the new villager collectible is one I like.  I'm gonna buy it anyway.



Depends really, I'm not gonna blow 200+ bells on a random thing unless I really like it. But yeah gonna be fun too see who wins  Also man can't wait for the last 2 photo challenges.. I hope I can do the two last one or Imma cut off my hands man


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> Depends really, I'm not gonna blow 200+ bells on a random thing unless I really like it. But yeah gonna be fun too see who wins  Also man can't wait for the last 2 photo challenges.. I hope I can do the two last one or Imma cut off my hands man



LMAO we're over here stressing over an event on the Internet.  This website does things to you, maaaan.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> LMAO we're over here stressing over an event on the Internet.  This website does things to you, maaaan.



Maaaaan, yes *swims away with scallop*. But yeah I generally meant it would suck really hard if you've been able to do like, 1-5 and then 6 is some multi mega friend challenge you can't do lol


----------



## King Dorado

btw, i heard challenge #7 = deliver 2M bells to some town called Jeremy#1...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> then you've certainly come to the right place, alt mr./ms. onliner!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw, i heard challenge #7 = deliver 2M bells to some town called Jeremy#1...



in game bells? sorry no keeping those.. greedy capitalist event lol.


----------



## Rio_

Nah, they wouldn't be that cruel. Challenge 7 will just be "screenshot yourself catching a coelacanth" ;p


----------



## Alienfish

Makoto said:


> Nah, they wouldn't be that cruel. Challenge 7 will just be "screenshot yourself catching a coelacanth" ;p



Oh ****, I hope not. I'm in August and haven't had rain in ages lol.


----------



## Cascade

Makoto said:


> Nah, they wouldn't be that cruel. Challenge 7 will just be "screenshot yourself catching a coelacanth" ;p



or catch 5 tarantulas and 5 scorpions.


----------



## Alienfish

Cascade said:


> or catch 5 tarantulas and 5 scorpions.



stop giving em ideas lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Makoto said:


> Nah, they wouldn't be that cruel. Challenge 7 will just be "screenshot yourself catching a coelacanth" ;p



How about build a perfect snowboy? That's as hard as the Battle Tree in Pokemon Sun and Moon, so they'll ask us for a screenshot.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> How about build a perfect snowboy? That's as hard as the Battle Tree in Pokemon Sun and Moon, so they'll ask us for a screenshot.



Oh god no only one I can do perfect is Snowmam I think lol xD 

Oh well hope they are nice whatever the last ones might be


----------



## LambdaDelta

take a picture of your mayor with a shocked expression about to be run over by the orange train (note: you must have a pre-update copy of the game to attempt this)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Challenge 7:  Empty your bank account of Bells and throw all of them in a trash can.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Challenge 7:  Empty your bank account of Bells and throw all of them in a trash can.



piggy bank

you must record the entire process


----------



## Oblivia

Now I feel bad because the next two challenges are really difficult and require owning more than one copy of the game.  I think one also relies on owning a Japanese 3ds system which I tried to tell everyone isn't as commonplace as they think. :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> Now I feel bad because the next two challenges are really difficult and require owning more than one copy of the game.  I think one also relies on owning a Japanese 3ds system which I tried to tell everyone isn't as commonplace as they think. :/



Well I mean I own more than one copy of the game but no Japanese system.  Whatever shall I do?


----------



## Oblivia

Hopefully some of you still have the original GameCube version of AC on hand as well...


----------



## AngelBunny

Oblivia said:


> Hopefully some of you still have the original GameCube version of AC on hand as well...



srsly all i have is acnl ww cf and HHD and i cant even play cf


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> Hopefully some of you still have the original GameCube version of AC on hand as well...



Why do you hurt us like this, Oblivia?


----------



## Oblivia

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why do you hurt us like this, Oblivia?



They aren't my challenges!  I told Jeremy that not everyone owns the original Animal Crossing game and he doesn't believe me.  His exact words were "I'm confident that at least 85% of the members own that game.  You're just one of those posers whose first game was New Leaf so you don't understand how deep the fandom goes."

I thought it was a little rude but that's Jere-mean for you.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> Hopefully some of you still have the original GameCube version of AC on hand as well...



pffft, obviously

this needs to be the original n64 doubutsu no mori to present a real challenge


----------



## Flare

Time for my ACGC game to stop collecting dust then. 

Will I have to spit on my disc too?


----------



## toadsworthy

what the heck no one nominated Tangy...........


----------



## Jeremy

Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectible selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:

*
Curt
Cole
Tiffany
Ruby
Cheri
Cookie
Shep
*
The voters will now decide our villager from this list in two rounds of voting!


----------



## toadsworthy

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectible selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> 
> 
> *[*]Curt
> [*]Cole
> [*]Tiffany
> [*]Ruby
> [*]Cheri
> [*]Cookie
> [*]Shep*
> 
> The voters will now decide our villager from this list in two rounds of voting!



ITS NOT TANGY


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectible selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> *
> Curt
> Cole
> Tiffany
> Ruby
> Cheri
> Cookie
> Shep/LIST]
> *
> [
> 
> The voters will now decide our villager from this list in two rounds of voting!





There's literally not a single popular villager there except for Ruby, which is surprising.  I do like Cookie and Cheri though, so that's a plus.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> Hopefully some of you still have the original GameCube version of AC on hand as well...



I have the game but it is back home, and I'm at my dorm. 

I wish I had it though, it's the best Animal Crossing game, only on Nintendo 64 Gamecube.


----------



## brutalitea

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectible selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> 
> *
> Curt
> Cole
> Tiffany
> Ruby
> Cheri
> Cookie
> Shep
> *
> The voters will now decide our villager from this list in two rounds of voting!




What even is this list. :eyes:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectible selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> 
> *
> Curt
> Cole
> Tiffany
> Ruby
> Cheri
> Cookie
> Shep
> *
> The voters will now decide our villager from this list in two rounds of voting!



PLEASE WE NEED A COLE COLLECTIBLE OMGOMGOMGGGG


----------



## AngelBunny

o.o plz ruby or tiffany!


----------



## toadsworthy

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectible selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> 
> *
> Curt
> Cole
> Tiffany
> Ruby
> Cheri
> Cookie
> Shep
> *
> The voters will now decide our villager from this list in two rounds of voting!



like I don't even want to vote....


----------



## LambdaDelta

jeremy, why are you sending out pms to everyone  involved? do I get a vote if I cross out nomination and replace with voting for my card?


----------



## toadsworthy

LambdaDelta said:


> jeremy, why are you sending out pms to everyone  involved? do I get a vote if I cross out nomination and replace with voting for my card?



if so lemme cross out voting and write nominate tangy


----------



## LambdaDelta

ps cheri was my nomination, for anyone wondering


----------



## Jeremy

LambdaDelta said:


> jeremy, why are you sending out pms to everyone  involved? do I get a vote if I cross out nomination and replace with voting for my card?



So everyone is updated, but also mostly because I don't know which one everyone got and a couple nominators were MIA.



toadsworthy said:


> like I don't even want to vote....



You can vote for Tangy, but sadly it won't count.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> ps cheri was my nomination, for anyone wondering



I'm not even mad.  She'd look good as a collectible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Hopefully some of you still have the original GameCube version of AC on hand as well...



I bet you're saying that so I can't win a yellow letter collectible. I tried participating in all of the challenges like the faithful apple I am. You know that I like having over 10,000 TBT Bells, right? Or was it Justin that knows it?


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> I bet you're saying that so I can't win a yellow letter collectible. I tried participating in all of the challenges like the faithful apple I am. You know that I like having over 10,000 TBT Bells, right? Or was it Justin that knows it?



Oh, I know EVERYTHING around here.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, I know it's too early, but I wish challenge 6 would come already

right now just waiting for phone to recharge/cool down so I can continue gacha event grinding, with nothing much else to do


----------



## Zane

thank me later heyden


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> Oh, I know EVERYTHING around here.



Not gonna lie, you're quite scary when you say stuff like that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Oh, I know EVERYTHING around here.



Does that mean you even know when Jeremy was once Dorkenstein or when Jake had over 100 million TBT Bells?


----------



## LambdaDelta

what happened to jake's 100 million tbt? why wasn't there a wealth redistribution?


----------



## Oblivia

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Not gonna lie, you're quite scary when you say stuff like that.



I speak the troof.



Alolan_Apples said:


> Does that mean you even know when Jeremy was once Dorkenstein or when Jake had over 100 million TBT Bells?



Well yeah, obv. I was the dirty rotten name-changing fiend.


----------



## Flare

Oh god I really hope Cookie or Ruby win. 

If Curt wins I'll be sad for 25 years


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, you're quite scary when you say stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I speak the troof.
> 
> 
> 
> Alolan_Apples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you even know when Jeremy was once Dorkenstein or when Jake had over 100 million TBT Bells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah, obv. I was the dirty rotten name-changing fiend.
Click to expand...

I don't even know what was worse. The Dorkenstein thing, or when you guys rigged the filters to change every use of "Halloween" to "Christmas".


----------



## Justin

The penultimate challenge is now live!  Head over here for more details.


----------



## Alcor

ack, wrong thread


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Looks like pink's gonna win.  Again.  Oh well.


----------



## corlee1289

Hi!


----------



## LambdaDelta

corlee1289 said:


> Hi!
> 
> View attachment 211522



Hi! wrong thread!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Years-of-New-Leaf-Anniversary-Photo-Challenge


----------



## Justin

The Stalk Market has updated!

46 turnips have been sold so far as of this post... _p e e r  p r e s s u r e_


----------



## Chicha

Son of a...

I knew I should have waited to sell but oh well. Take advantage, folks!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

we still have 2 more chances....ugh...your right "turnippressure"


----------



## The Pennifer

OK ... you got me with this price! 218 Bells! 
But I am going to cry really big fat crocodile tears if the buyout price goes significantly higher!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i've been watching the prices...they go up and down...so 9am tomorrow it will be down prolly 1 bell ..lol...then maybe last day it will be "infinity bell"? lmao...


----------



## seliph

*BEGONE THOT*


----------



## Rio_

I promised myself I would sell if it went 200+ and here we are. I don't have the nerves to keep holding out! 
Good luck to those brave enough to keep on! (...but not too much luck. If it doubles or triples I will cry ;o; )


----------



## kikotoot

i thought this was the last update so sold it  otherwise i would've kept it. I'm fully ok with losing the 99 bells so always planned on selling it at the last moment


----------



## Cascade

sold mine :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since they launched turnip collectibles for an experiment, I would like a Coelacanth collectible, with a buyback price of 15,000 TBT Bells. And I said 15,000 to reflect the game's price.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Since they launched turnip collectibles for an experiment, I would like a Coelacanth collectible, with a buyback price of 15,000 TBT Bells. And I said 15,000 to reflect the game's price.



but if we go by the conversation rate, then it should be something like .075 tbt resell

I say they capitalize on this


----------



## DJStarstryker

I also just now sold. I have only been able to check the prices once per day more or less, so I don't know if I'll even be back in time for any more price changes.

Hey, I'm happy with more than doubling my bells.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh well then

now do I sell and make back double or

BIG MONEY. 

BIG MONEY. 

BIG MONEY.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well it did get a little higher, but I still say 188 isn't a terribly bad profit.  Congrats guys!


----------



## Sholee

There's 2 more chances for turnip prices?


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> There's 2 more chances for turnip prices?



yes, today at noon EST; then tonight at midnight EST...


----------



## Strawberryllama

That black lily...so close yet so far.


----------



## King Dorado

feeling nervous about taking a loss in the stalk market?

hedge your risk by selling me an option to buy your turnip!:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?438455-options-to-purchase-White-Turnips


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i think i've always known that i'm going to wait for the last amount.......this is the first time they've done this...maybe it can be a yearly event...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> but if we go by the conversation rate, then it should be something like .075 tbt resell
> 
> I say they capitalize on this



Maybe they should pay 10x as much per future post that pays so we can get more TBT (but if this were the case, my new goal is to go up to 100,000 TBT).


----------



## Bcat

i voted for pink but... i kind of regret it now. we already have a pink flower. a black one would have been nice....


----------



## Flare

Bcat said:


> i voted for pink but... i kind of regret it now. we already have a pink flower. a black one would have been nice....


Same, and I probably won't be able to buy it either. 
I'm voting Purple Tulips and Black Roses for the next two flowers, I hope Pink doesn't top them both tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good thing there's no war for the Blue Violets or White Carnations lmao.


----------



## Bcat

Flare said:


> Same, and I probably won't be able to buy it either.
> I'm voting Purple Tulips and Black Roses for the next two flowers, I hope Pink doesn't top them both tbh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Good thing there's no war for the Blue Violets or White Carnations lmao.



if we get tulips next i'm DEFINITELY voting purple. But if we get roses next I'm torn between blue and gold...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> Good thing there's no war for the Blue Violets or White Carnations lmao.



I don't think there's going to be a poll for white carnations lol.


----------



## mogyay

thank u for this event guys! i had a lot of fun doing it, it's nice not having so much pressure!


----------



## King Dorado

now willing to pay 50 tbt for the option to purchase your turnip for another 100 tbt later tonight!!


----------



## Justin

The Stalk Market has updated!

70 turnips have been sold so far as of this post...


----------



## toadsworthy

Justin said:


> The Stalk Market has updated!
> 
> 70 turnips have been sold so far as of this post...



**** you


----------



## King Dorado

ALL OFFERS TO PURCHASE TURNIPS OR TURNIP OPTIONS ARE RESCINDED


----------



## Rio_

...26?! That's just cruel


----------



## Zane

the turnip thing was really fun


----------



## Roserra

Wow, I?ve actually been playing ACNL for 5 years... it?s gone so fast!! *whips tear* 

... whatcha looking at


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Pfft.  You staff never change, do you?


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Pfft.  You staff never change, do you?



Nope  apparently not.

But yeah been a fun Mini-Event so far, I really enjoyed doing the Photo Challenges now that I have the game ^^


----------



## Flare

0 bells for the Turnip currently makes me wish I bought it earlier.


----------



## Mink777

Wow, Walker is in the banner. Nice. Let's hope he somehow makes Pocket Camp eventually because I'm not buying it until him or a few others make it.


----------



## King Dorado

dang its gonna take forever for the staff to go through all these entries and create the spreadsheet that has all the participating members on the right prize lines.  hopefully one among them is a CPA, or a stock analyst or somthn....


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> dang its gonna take forever for the staff to go through all these entries and create the spreadsheet that has all the participating members on the right prize lines.  hopefully one among them is a CPA, or a stock analyst or somthn....



wouldn't be surprised if they've been tracking it from the start, and only have challenge 7 and maybe 6 to put people down for


----------



## seliph

The real turnips were the friends we made along the way


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Prays that I'll get a Toy Hammer or yellow house*


----------



## Cheremtasy

rip black lilies...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Misera said:


> rip black lilies...



I'll buy the Pink Lily anyway but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## seliph

Pink Carnations are far superior to any other pink flower collectible there could ever be anyways smfh


----------



## LambdaDelta

Misera said:


> rip black lilies...



good

black lilies aren't 百合 enough


----------



## mogyay

ok my rotting turnip is ALMOST worth it, screenshots forever, thank u for the loser prize hehe


----------



## Cheremtasy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll buy the Pink Lily anyway but I'm not happy about it.



lol same xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Misera said:


> rip black lilies...



I only voted that because of what *Tom* said.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> ok my rotting turnip is ALMOST worth it, screenshots forever, thank u for the loser prize hehe



You know, some is better than none, even if it's a loss.

The stalk market is a good idea.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

mogyay said:


> ok my rotting turnip is ALMOST worth it, screenshots forever, thank u for the loser prize hehe



Noice rotten turnip. I'll have a nice look at it before it disappears forever.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Why was there no Red Turnip? Make Red Turnips a thing...


----------



## LambdaDelta

red turnips went extinct in the great purge of 2012


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So is the raffle on the 18th or 19th, or will it be earlier?


----------



## Seroja

voted for pink cosmos but i was feeling for black lilies this time


----------



## Justin

Some housekeeping...

- The Pink Hybrid Lily collectible has won the community vote and is now available in the Shop for 299 Bells. This flower will stick around until the end of December, so there's no need to rush.

- The New Leaf collectible has been removed from the Shop and will not return for a long long long time. You can still pick up Isabelle, Mint, and Lobo until the end of the month!

- The Anniversary Photo Challenge has ended and we will be aiming to distribute the prize loot alongside announcing raffle winners around the weekend.

- Nominations for the new villager collectible completed a few days ago and voting is underway. Stay tuned for more from Jeremy on this soon!

- Turnips from the Stalk Market Experiment have rotted and will be removed in a few days.

Okay but....finally..........should we remove the ACNL banner now that the photo event is over.....or should we keep it until the end of the month because it's so gosh darn cute??? Help a pal out: *http://www.strawpoll.me/14412225*


----------



## Chick

I’m the only voter for the banner poll, and my vote = 100%
Therefore you keep it up 

Anyways the hybrid is overpriced and I’m waiting for my prize bells to come so that I can buy it with that.


----------



## Zane

the pink lily is actually really pretty. dammit 

Hope u keep the banner through November


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zane said:


> the pink lily is actually really pretty. dammit
> 
> Hope u keep the banner through November



just add franklin hiding behind things next week


----------



## The Pennifer

*Pink lily so sweet and frilly 
Looking fine in my sidebar row*
*But, Black lily, so dark and chilly
I loved and wanted you so!!*








PS: keep that wonderful Five Year banner for November


----------



## Rio_

Yessss keep it plz 

I could have sworn I had a pink cosmos... I feel like I've crossed into a parallel dimension D:


----------



## Seroja

The Pennifer said:


> *Pink lily so sweet and frilly
> Looking fine in my sidebar row*
> *But, Black lily, so dark and chilly
> I loved and wanted you so!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: keep that wonderful Five Year banner for November


lovely poem penn!



Zane said:


> the pink lily is actually really pretty. dammit
> 
> Hope u keep the banner through November


ur right it's actually quite nice, but looking at it too long kinda hurts my eyes. i wonder if it's too bright :thinking:


----------



## Alienfish

Keep the banner, luv it!!! Also thanks for the fun photo event, sooo glad I could do all 7! 

Also rip another 1k years before we even get a black or orange hybrid 

(seriously what's with pink??)


----------



## LambdaDelta

I still stand by black and orange flowers should be a halloween extravaganza thing


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> I still stand by black and orange flowers should be a halloween extravaganza thing



Yeah or just give it to us some way..Too much pink 

(also love that rotten turnip collectible, wish I bought and kept it even if they are gonna remove it, rip...)


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, here are my predictions on the next flower hybrid collectibles:

Rose: Pink, Blue or Gold

Tulips: Obviously Pink....

The reason why pink wins all the time is because girls. That's it...


----------



## Strawberryllama

I hope black wins the next poll.


----------



## Heyden

Paperboy012305 said:


> The reason why pink wins all the time is because girls. That's it...


uh oh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The Pink Hybrid Lily is cute.  Not gonna lie.  I still wish it was black though.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Rose: Pink, Blue or Gold



is gold even confirmed for the polling?

I mean given it's rather unique in-game nature, I wouldn't be surprised if it became a special occasion flower separate from the others


----------



## Sholee

I think the new banner should stay until Summer, since that's when the US/Europe versions were released!


----------



## skarmoury

Justin said:


> - Nominations for the new villager collectible completed a few days ago and voting is underway. Stay tuned for more from Jeremy on this soon!



tbh I was kinda disappointed with the nominated characters. I only liked one of them, I hope they win... :c

(also keep the banner, it honestly makes me so happy just looking at it.)


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> is gold even confirmed for the polling?
> 
> I mean given it's rather unique in-game nature, I wouldn't be surprised if it became a special occasion flower separate from the others



I don't think we will include gold, no.


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> I don't think we will include gold, no.



please gold rose (anything but pink really lol)

also is your avatar finally red balloon confirmed?


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Pink Hybrid Lily is cute.  Not gonna lie.  I still wish it was black though.



Yah it’s cute. But I already have a pink flower so I’m not going to shell out 300 tbt for it lol


----------



## SpookyMemes

just got home and saw the pink lily, I don't think it's that cute lol

black would have been better and cooler looking but you know, whatever


----------



## LambdaDelta

Sheila said:


> please gold rose (anything but pink really lol)
> 
> also is your avatar finally red balloon confirmed?



confirmed lost forever I feel


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> I don't think we will include gold, no.



That's twice now that you have betrayed me



Bcat said:


> Yah it’s cute. But I already have a pink flower so I’m not going to shell out 300 tbt for it lol



But think about it.... you can profit off of all these kawaii bozos once it's gone from the shop


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Yah it’s cute. But I already have a pink flower so I’m not going to shell out 300 tbt for it lol



Lol I wish I had your willpower.


----------



## Chick

Everybody is here shouting that they wanted the black hybrid, but I’m sitting here crying in the corner because the orange lily is so underrated.


----------



## Alienfish

Chick said:


> Everybody is here shouting that they wanted the black hybrid, but I’m sitting here crying in the corner because the orange lily is so underrated.



Would have loved that too. Like, a poll without pink as it'd obviously win... Or stuff, idk maybe a spoopy flower. Okay not gonna lie I like collectibles and the art but.. too.. much..pink.


----------



## Nightstar

Ooh the pink lillies are so cute! I don't have enough bells for it though :C


----------



## Nenya

Chick said:


> Everybody is here shouting that they wanted the black hybrid, but I?m sitting here crying in the corner because the orange lily is so underrated.



But not alone in the corner...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

When's the villager collectible gonna come out?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I voted to keep the banner.  It's so adorable!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I voted to keep the banner.  It's so adorable!



My heart said yes, but my depression said no.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> My heart said yes, but my depression said no.



Are you ok?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Are you ok?



I'm always okay with waloogi amiibo by my side


But in all seriousness I'm prob not okay lmao


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> - The Pink Hybrid Lily collectible has won the community vote and is now available in the Shop for 299 Bells. This flower will stick around until the end of December, so there's no need to rush.








When will my big, beautiful dark toned boys come home to me from the great collectible war


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> When's the villager collectible gonna come out?



Whenever it's ready... coming out is hard u know


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

skarmoury said:


> tbh I was kinda disappointed with the nominated characters. I only liked one of them, I hope they win... :c
> 
> (also keep the banner, it honestly makes me so happy just looking at it.)



I'm just glad it wasn't all "super popular" characters like I was expecting.


----------



## seliph

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm just glad it wasn't all "super popular" characters like I was expecting.



Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectable selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:

*
Marshal
Marshal
Marshal
Marshal
Marshal
Kyle
Marshal
*


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> I hope you're having a great day









I hope you're having a great day too


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

gyro said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectable selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> 
> *
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Kyle
> Marshal
> *



Oh man who leaked it!?!?


----------



## Chick

I’m just gonna be sleeping here, waiting for;
1. My bells to come so I can buy the hybrids.
2. The Christmas event to come.
3. Another hybrid poll with the exception of a pink option.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectable selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> 
> *
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Kyle
> Marshal
> *



burn this trash


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm just glad it wasn't all "super popular" characters like I was expecting.



Same. I mean most tier 1-2 are pretty boring anyway so..Kinda wish I nominated Hazel, but eh whoever I nominated is my #1 boi so <3

Also for next hybrid poll: purple, blue, orange :^) if it's roses lel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectable selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> 
> *
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Kyle
> Marshal
> *



Yayyyy

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Whenever it's ready... coming out is hard u know



Oh yes, I'm sure it is.


----------



## Verecund

gyro said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectable selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> 
> *
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Marshal
> Kyle
> Marshal
> *



Ooh, yay! I'd actually buy six of the seven in this list.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Can you vote somewhere for the villager collectible?

I am also sad the pink hybrid won again. It is always my third choice.


----------



## Alienfish

TykiButterfree said:


> Can you vote somewhere for the villager collectible?
> 
> I am also sad the pink hybrid won again. It is always my third choice.



If you bought a prize pack, you got either nominate card(isabelle) or vote card (tortimer). Those who got Isabelle sent in a nomination and those with Tortimer could vote on those. Jer handled it via pm, so yeah it was not public more than that.

And yeah me too, too much.. pink


----------



## TykiButterfree

Sheila said:


> If you bought a prize pack, you got "]either nominate card(isabelle) or vote card (tortimer). Those who got Isabelle sent in a nomination and those with Tortimer could vote on those. Jer handled it via pm, so yeah it was not public more than that.
> 
> And yeah me too, too much.. pink



Aw, I thought the people with the prize packs would nominate than everyone else would vote.


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yayyyy





Verecund said:


> Ooh, yay! I'd actually buy six of the seven in this list.



Guys it was a joke about how overrated and overhyped Marshal is on this hellhole of a website


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> Guys it was a joke about how overrated and overhyped Marshal is on this hellhole of a website



Damn.  Isn't calling it a "hellhole" kinda harsh?


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn.  Isn't calling it a "hellhole" kinda harsh?



If you're asking me I'd say it's kinda nice


----------



## Mink777

Pink won again? Why does no one want variety?


----------



## Alienfish

gyro said:


> If you're asking me I'd say it's kinda nice



Not worse hellhole than FE Heroes RNG lol.

Also while I don't mind Marshal I think this more closed voting made it more fun, if it'd be public it would just be like 10 random tier one people and people would like vote for one only I think.. (I mean some are still, but ya get my point)


----------



## Mink777

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn.  Isn't calling it a "hellhole" kinda harsh?



I wouldn't say that is harsh, but you know me and my reputation.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, what were the villager chosen by the members?

Oh, let me guess.

Marshal?
Julian?
Fauna?
Beau?
Kyle?
Skye?
Stitches?
Rosie?

I bet I perfected that.


----------



## Alienfish

Alien. said:


> I wouldn't say that is harsh, but you know me and my reputation.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, what were the villager chosen by the members?
> 
> Oh, let me guess.
> 
> Marshal?
> Julian?
> Fauna?
> Beau?
> Kyle?
> Skye?
> Stitches?
> Rosie?
> 
> I bet I perfected that.



Nope.

But I agree on the flower though.


----------



## Zane

Alien. said:


> I bet I perfected that.



didn't even get 1


----------



## Mink777

To be honest, every cat, wolf, and deer villager except the bottom o dat barrel cats like Monique and Tabby are overrated.

There are really 2 underrated villagers in the game, Walker and Biskit.

Where can you even check where the nominated villagers are?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alien. said:


> Wait, what were the villager chosen by the members?
> 
> Oh, let me guess.
> 
> Marshal?
> Julian?
> Fauna?
> Beau?
> Kyle?
> Skye?
> Stitches?
> Rosie?
> 
> I bet I perfected that.



wow, amazing! a 100% failure rate!



Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone. I have an update for you about the character collectible selection process. The nominators have decided on these villagers:
> 
> *
> Curt
> Cole
> Tiffany
> Ruby
> Cheri
> Cookie
> Shep
> *
> The voters will now decide our villager from this list in two rounds of voting!


----------



## Rio_

Look on the bright side:

By 2050, when all pastel hybrid options have been exhausted and black finally stands a chance, Animal Crossing Switch U will be out, featuring a complete overhaul of black flowers. And then the collectibles will be based on the new, beautiful, truly black flowers instead of the dark red frauds of yesteryear. 

Truly a win for Makoto humanity.


----------



## Mink777

Curt- Good choice, not popular.

Cole- Eh, he has some popularity, could have done better.

Tiffany- Somehow that thing became popular, ugh.

Ruby- POPULAR

Cheri- POPULAR

Cookie- POPULAR

Shep- POPULAR

Shep should be replaced with Biskit to be honest. That young man deserves more respect.


----------



## LambdaDelta

idk what nonsensical level of contrarian mindset makes it so popular=100% bad and unpopular=100% good, but

you do realize by your logic of a minimum level to count as popular, biskit and walker both qualify as such too, right?


----------



## Chris

Alien. said:


> Pink won again? Why does no one want variety?



Pink suits lilies so perfectly.

When we get to roses though black 100%.


----------



## Mink777

LambdaDelta said:


> idk what nonsensical level of contrarian mindset makes it so popular=100% bad and unpopular=100% good, but
> 
> you do realize by your logic of a minimum level to count as popular, biskit and walker both qualify as such too, right?


Biskit and Walker are not popular amongst the other dogs, however. Shep takes everything Walker wants and rubs it in his face, while Biksit is just there. They all think of him as nothing, poor guy.


----------



## seliph

Alien. said:


> Curt- Good choice, not popular.
> 
> Cole- Eh, he has some popularity, could have done better.
> 
> Tiffany- Somehow that thing became popular, ugh.
> 
> Ruby- POPULAR
> 
> Cheri- POPULAR
> 
> Cookie- POPULAR
> 
> Shep- POPULAR
> 
> Shep should be replaced with Biskit to be honest. That young man deserves more respect.



None of them are really popular except maybe Ruby what are you talking about



Sheila said:


> Not worse hellhole than FE Heroes RNG lol.
> 
> Also while I don't mind Marshal I think this more closed voting made it more fun, if it'd be public it would just be like 10 random tier one people and people would like vote for one only I think.. (I mean some are still, but ya get my point)



I actually like Marshal but the cutesy aesthetic really overruns this site and I'd really like for more variety


----------



## Oblivia

I definitely have my theories as to why pink is a repeated victor but I'll keep those to myself. 

Pink is hands down my least favorite color; in fact I find it slightly repulsive, but I'm not too bothered. If and when black trumps the other choices I'll buy a bunch of them and display them, but until then I suppose I'll just shrug and congratulate the pink fans.


----------



## Mink777

gyro said:


> None of them are really popular except maybe Ruby what are you talking about



Cookie is really popular. Shep and Cherry maybe I exaggerated a little bit.


----------



## Chris

Oblivia said:


> I definitely have my theories as to why pink is a repeated victor but I'll keep those to myself.
> 
> Pink is hands down my least favorite color; in fact I find it slightly repulsive, but I'm not too bothered. If and when black trumps the other choices I'll buy a bunch of them and display them, but until then I suppose I'll just shrug and congratulate the pink fans.


 
Text me your theory please.


I have Cookie surprisingly in my town but I don't really like her. A pink and white dog is weird. Although I'm the opposite of Oblivia and pink is my favourite colour!


----------



## Rio_

For some reason I mistook Curt for Curly and got really excited. I think the piggies are so cute but no one likes them :'(

But now that I think about it, Curt would actually be a cool looking collectible. I'm rooting for him or Shep ^^


----------



## SpookyMemes

AKSOWMSOWKW COLE???1?1?

who voted for Cole?

please vote Cole whoever chose him ilysm please do it for your spooky friend over here omg


----------



## Jeremy

Our top three voted villagers are...



Spoiler: Click



Cole







Shep







and Ruby



They are now voting between those three for our next collectible!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ugh please choose Ruby.  Why you guys gotta choose ugly villagers? ;-;


----------



## Zane

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ugh please choose Ruby.  Why you guys gotta choose ugly villagers? ;-;



just b glad I didn't get a nomination ballot or you'd all be looking at a Peewee collectible right now


----------



## Rio_

Let's go Shep!


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ugh please choose Ruby.  Why you guys gotta choose ugly villagers? ;-;



You talking smack about Cole?


----------



## Flare

Jeremy said:


> Our top three voted villagers are...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click
> 
> 
> 
> Cole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ruby
> 
> 
> 
> They are now voting between those three for our next collectible!


> No Cookie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> just b glad I didn't get a nomination ballot or you'd all be looking at a Peewee collectible right now



Sweet mother of collectibles.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> You talking smack about Cole?



Hey you be talking smack about Marshal so...


----------



## SpookyMemes

pleasevoteColepleasevoteColepleasevoteCole

Please I'm begging


----------



## LambdaDelta

give me my moon rabbit


----------



## King Dorado

Tina said:


> Pink suits lilies so perfectly.
> 
> When we get to roses though black gold 100%.



fixed that for you.


----------



## King Dorado

Cole = sucks, but could alleviate the hurt of Team Black...







Shep = there is no reason for this (doesn't even have eyes).






Ruby = plague zombie in ironic t-shirt.  sucks, but less sucky than the others.


----------



## GreatUsername

shep please
don't fail me now


----------



## Heyden

Ruby's so cool she has her face on her t-shirt so choose her pl0x


----------



## The Pennifer

I love Sheppie Weppie  
I have him in my Tubetown and that is his expression - “Sheppie Weppie” so I will be delighted if Shep wins the vote!


----------



## SpookyMemes

King Dorado said:


> Cole = *sucks, but could alleviate the hurt of Team Black...*



wow I'm hurt by this 

nvm Cole probably won't win, too many ruby lovers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm honestly surprised that you guys would ruin a rare opportunity like this with such unpopular villagers.  Although Ruby is semi-popular.  Props to the people who voted for her.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

PLS  PLS P L SSSS

WE NEED COLE COLLECTIBLE

PLS VOTE FOR MY BEBE BUNNY COLE


----------



## AngelBunny

rubyyyyyyy

(still want chrissy collectable tho...)


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> Ruby = plague zombie



wow, rude


----------



## Elijo

Alien. said:


> Curt- Good choice, not popular.
> 
> Cole- Eh, he has some popularity, could have done better.
> 
> Tiffany- Somehow that thing became popular, ugh.
> 
> Ruby- POPULAR
> 
> Cheri- POPULAR
> 
> Cookie- POPULAR
> 
> Shep- POPULAR
> 
> Shep should be replaced with Biskit to be honest. That young man deserves more respect.



I nominated Curt


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> Cole = sucks, but could alleviate the hurt of Team Black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shep = there is no reason for this (doesn't even have eyes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby = plague zombie in ironic t-shirt.  sucks, but less sucky than the others.



King Dad I didn't take you for a hater


----------



## SpookyMemes

imagine how cute it would be to have a Cole collectible. GET OFF THE POPULAR VILLAGER BANDWAGON AND VOTE COLE

Shep is cute too, I just don't want a ruby collectible lol


----------



## mitfy

i'd be cool with both cole and ruby. they were actually my two choices before i saw the finalists :0


----------



## Oblivia

I don't think I said this before, but I'm very glad to see that people seem to have chosen the villagers _they_ like rather than be swayed by any type of pseudo-popularity that might exist.  I think all the nominations were great ones and definitely won't be disappointed regardless of the outcome. 

Gg to the prize pack-ers!


----------



## toadsworthy

Oblivia said:


> I don't think I said this before, but I'm very glad to see that people seem to have chosen the villagers _they_ like rather than be swayed by any type of pseudo-popularity that might exist.  I think all the nominations were great ones and definitely won't be disappointed regardless of the outcome.
> 
> Gg to the prize pack-ers!



Tangy collectible would've been great and you know it


----------



## Jake

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm honestly surprised that you guys would ruin a rare opportunity like this with such unpopular villagers.  Although Ruby is semi-popular.  Props to the people who voted for her.



You're right. Next time we won't bother wasting our spare time organizing a Forum event.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Oblivia said:


> I don't think I said this before, but I'm very glad to see that people seem to have chosen the villagers _they_ like rather than be swayed by any type of pseudo-popularity that might exist.  I think all the nominations were great ones and definitely won't be disappointed regardless of the outcome.
> 
> Gg to the prize pack-ers!



That's why I picked Tiffany, I love her a lot, and I know she's not super popular, that's why I didn't go for like Stitches or Julian or someone super popular, and I'm glad that's what everyone else did too.


----------



## seliph

I still can't comprehend how an opportunity is "ruined" by people picking villagers they like?


----------



## Alienfish

gyro said:


> King Dad I didn't take you for a hater



Same excuse me there o__O

Also people stop complaining tbh, I mean it was meant as a fun thing for those who actually got the prize pack, and yeah I kind of prefer closed voting rather than having 220 users voting all Tier 1 things.


----------



## SpookyMemes

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm honestly surprised that you guys would ruin a rare opportunity like this with such unpopular villagers.  Although Ruby is semi-popular.  Props to the people who voted for her.



I don't understand how this is ruined lol. people nominated the villagers they like, because we all know if that marshal or Julian was nominated as well as an unpopular villager (like Cole), they would win. I love Julian, but I love Cole and I'm really glad he's in the final three. not everything is a popularity contest


----------



## Strawberryllama

Heaven forbid people choose their favorite villagers instead of the same old overrated ones.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Geez sorry for speaking my mind here, but you can't expect to choose lower tier villagers and have everyone like them.  That's why there are tiers in the first place.  The lower ones have the villagers that fewer people like.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I can't be the only person here who thinks that Ruby is creepy asf

Anyone?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I would have nominated Vivian ?ω?


----------



## SpookyMemes

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Geez sorry for speaking my mind here, but you can't expect to choose lower tier villagers and have everyone like them.  That's why there are tiers in the first place.  The lower ones have the villagers that fewer people like.



don't be sorry for your opinion lol. I didn't get a prize pack so I had no choice over what villagers were chosen, but the people who did choose the lower tier villagers likes them and they just happened to get a lot of votes, so it's still not ruined



xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't be the only person here who thinks that Ruby is creepy asf
> 
> Anyone?



no me too lmao, I don't care if Cole doesn't win (i actually do) but if ruby wins, it gonna be weird seeing her red eyes everywhere lol


----------



## Cascade

I hoping for Cole because we didn't even get Black hybrids


----------



## Coach

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I would have nominated Vivian ?ω?



Sadly, Welcome Amiibo villagers were excluded from the nominations. If I were voting, however, Vivian would've got my vote!


----------



## Alienfish

Coach said:


> Sadly, Welcome Amiibo villagers were excluded from the nominations. If I were voting, however, Vivian would've got my vote!



Yeah if we could do those June or Julia would have been chosen here man


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> Yeah if we could do those June or Julia would have been chosen here man



Ahh I love June!  She's such a cutie. <3


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ahh I love June!  She's such a cutie. <3



Yeah I love the hippie villagers.


----------



## The Pennifer

IMHO Anteaters need more Love  
I have one of my towns filled with them ... (I call them my long nosed brats)
But seriously, wouldn?t that profile make an awesome Collectible!? ... any one of them would be perfect!



Spoiler: ANTEATER LOVE


----------



## Alienfish

^i love em, especially that anabelle lady (lol that there is another named pango that doesn't even have pangolin pattern lmao)


----------



## Mink777

Cole or Shep I'll be happy.

Ruby I'll be extremely angry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Geez sorry for speaking my mind here, but you can't expect to choose lower tier villagers and have everyone like them.  That's why there are tiers in the first place.  The lower ones have the villagers that fewer people like.


There wouldbe more people unhappy with upper tier villagers than lower tier villagers because of how overrated they all are (Except Lucky, who is starting to become more unpopular than usual.)


----------



## The Pennifer

Sheila said:


> ^i love em, especially that anabelle lady (lol that there is another named pango that doesn't even have pangolin pattern lmao)


So now, of course I had to look up pangolin - Lol - I had never heard of them, so, that’s where Pango’s name came from!
Antonio is my favourite, but I also love grouchy Cyrano’s freckles (heh - another long nosed reference) heck! I love em all!


----------



## Alienfish

Shep for collectible, I hope. I mean I don't mind Ruby but I have a feeling she'd be a tier 1 popular so yeah rootin' for the under..dog (yes ba dum tss bad pun)

pangolins are so cute ;; haha now i almost want anabelle but i'm full rip xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alien. said:


> Cole or Shep I'll be happy.
> 
> Ruby I'll be extremely angry.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> There wouldbe more people unhappy with upper tier villagers than lower tier villagers because of how overrated they all are (Except Lucky, who is starting to become more unpopular than usual.)



Boi if people all thought the popular villagers were overrated they wouldn't be popular.  Popular means that more people like them.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Boi if people all thought the popular villagers were overrated they wouldn't be popular.  Popular means that more people like them.



More like. "lol cute af random species lemme jump on the bandwagon"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> More like. "lol cute af random species lemme jump on the bandwagon"



That's true, I guess.  They are super-cute, though.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That's true, I guess.  They are super-cute, though.



yeah but it became a bit weeb "vote for most mainstream popular anime character" or stuff in the end. so yeah more closed votings please ^^


----------



## Chicha

I'm hoping for Cole or Shep to take it. Ruby's never been a hit with me. :x

I hope we get more opportunities to select villagers in the future!


----------



## moonford

I'd love a Ruby collectible, she just moved out of my town today. (By accident)


----------



## SpookyMemes

I can't wait for the prizes to be distributed, my mouth waters at all those bells I hope I'll be getting heheheheheh


----------



## King Dorado

alright, let's not treat villager complainers as second-class citizens behind the flower-color complainers...  

all joking and Friday Happy Hour tomfoolery aside, I think it is cool that people went local with their villager nominations, I would have done the same thing too had I been a nominator, and woulda tried to get some love for my pal Rizzo, the cranky ninja mouse...







btw, i don't recall, but how did Lobo and Mint get selected last year?


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> alright, let's not treat villager complainers as second-class citizens behind the flower-color complainers...
> 
> all joking and Friday Happy Hour tomfoolery aside, I think it is cool that people went local with their villager nominations, I would have done the same thing too had I been a nominator, and woulda tried to get some love for my pal Rizzo, the cranky ninja mouse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i don't recall, but how did Lobo and Mint get selected last year?



Yeah Shep is the best and most underrated thing ever tbh.

I think they were staff stuff, although I dunno since I was a bit hiatus at the time.


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Geez sorry for speaking my mind here, but you can't expect to choose lower tier villagers and have everyone like them.  That's why there are tiers in the first place.  The lower ones have the villagers that fewer people like.



K but not everyone likes the high tier villagers either. There's not gonna be any single villager collectable that everyone on the site is excited about.

I think all of our points are that there's nothing that was "ruined". If you don't like them just don't buy them and that's money saved in your pocket, there's no big deal here lol


----------



## moonford

Does there have to be an argument about everything on here?


----------



## Nightmares

^^^^^^^^^ 

This forum is a mess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> K but not everyone likes the high tier villagers either. There's not gonna be any single villager collectable that everyone on the site is excited about.
> 
> I think all of our points are that there's nothing that was "ruined". If you don't like them just don't buy them and that's money saved in your pocket, there's no big deal here lol



I know, I never said everyone liked the popular villagers.  My point was more people liked them than the lower-tier villagers.  While it's true that I can save some TBT by not buying the new villager collectible, I don't have anything better to waste it on than collectibles and was hoping to add a new one to my collection.  That's why I'm disappointed.


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I know, I never said everyone liked the popular villagers.  My point was more people liked them than the lower-tier villagers.  While it's true that I can save some TBT by not buying the new villager collectible, I don't have anything better to waste it on than collectibles and was hoping to add a new one to my collection.  That's why I'm disappointed.



Understandable though I think you just should have worded your post like that rather than used the word "ruined" and placed the blame on anyone. It made it seem like you were antagonizing the prize pack people for choosing villagers they personally like instead of going with what's popular/what you yourself like and that's why people reacted


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> Understandable though I think you just should have worded your post like that rather than used the word "ruined" and placed the blame on anyone. It made it seem like you were antagonizing the prize pack people for choosing villagers they personally like instead of going with what's popular/what you yourself like and that's why people reacted



Ok, so "ruined" wasn't the right word.  Sorry if I upset anybody, I was just trying to voice my opinion.


----------



## moonford

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ok, so "ruined" wasn't the right word.  Sorry if I upset anybody, I was just trying to voice my opinion.



There really isn't any need to apologize and there is also no need to be _that_ upset about it. People need to grow thicker skin and you should be able to voice your opinion without being screamed out. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Especially if it's about villager icons/collectibles. lol


----------



## seliph

Zendel said:


> There really isn't any need to apologize and there is also no need to be _that_ upset about it. People need to grow thicker skin and you should be able to voice your opinion without being screamed out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Especially if it's about villager icons/collectibles. lol



No one's screaming at her though. She handled the situation fine there's no need to whiteknight it.


----------



## moonford

gyro said:


> No one's screaming at her though. She handled the situation fine there's no need to whiteknight it.



I'm aware she did but the situation wasn't necessary and it looked like you were trying to make her feel bad.

I guess not, but even if you were you wouldn't admit because you never seem to. hehe hoho haha oh snap

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's the last thing I'm going to say about the issue.


----------



## seliph

Zendel said:


> I'm aware she did but the situation wasn't necessary and it looked like you were trying to make her feel bad.
> 
> I guess not, but even if you were you wouldn't admit because you never seem to. hehe hoho haha oh snap
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That's the last thing I'm going to say about the issue.



I wasn't, I tried to explain the situation to her as best as possible. If she felt I was attacking her she can bring it up with me herself, preferably in PM since all you are doing is escalating things further and, despite making several posts about others creating drama, creating drama yourself.

See ya.


----------



## Zane

King Dorado said:


> all joking and Friday Happy Hour tomfoolery aside, I think it is cool that people went local with their villager nominations, I would have done the same thing too had I been a nominator, and woulda tried to get some love for my pal Rizzo, the cranky ninja mouse...



I totally forgot he existed but looking at him now he'd make a pretty cool collectible


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Whoa whoa, no need to fight guys.  It's ok, I can understand why people got a little angry with me because they had the right to choose the villagers they liked.  Next time I'm getting a prize pack and nominating Marshal, though.


----------



## moonford

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Whoa whoa, no need to fight guys.  It's ok, I can understand why people got a little angry with me because they had the right to choose the villagers they liked.  Next time I'm getting a prize pack and nominating Marshal, though.



Marshal or any white villager (like Ruby) would be nice as a collectible. With a yellow/light blue background or something.

I don't think we have a good dark/black collectible, so I think a villager such as Zell or Hopper would be nice. Or even a dying tree because of aesthetics or even Halloween.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zendel said:


> Marshal or any white villager (like Ruby) would be nice as a collectible. With a yellow/light blue background or something.
> 
> I don't think we have a good dark/black collectible, so I think a villager such as Zell or Hopper would be nice. Or even a dying tree because of aesthetics or even Halloween.



Ruby actually isn't a bad villager.  I'll buy her if she ends up winning.  If not, I'll just have an extra 180 TBT.  It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm very delayed on this. And I don't care who wins.


----------



## SpookyMemes

Zendel said:


> *I don't think we have a good dark/black collectible*, so I think a villager such as Zell or Hopper would be nice. Or even a dying tree because of aesthetics or even Halloween.



and this is where voting Cole comes in  #voteCole


----------



## Paperboy012305

But if I had to pick, Cole then.


----------



## moonford

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ruby actually isn't a bad villager.  I'll buy her if she ends up winning.  If not, I'll just have an extra 180 TBT.  It's a win-win situation.



I don't think I'll buy her even tho I love her, not huge on collectibles on the moment because I'm saving up. 

I actually thought Phoebe, Static, Lily, Stitches, Francine and K.K were getting collectibles originally but I guess they are just the staff's favourites or something. (Nice choices I may add)

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpookyMemes said:


> and this is where voting Cole comes in  #voteCole



I love Cole too but I love Ruby more, haha.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zendel said:


> I don't think I'll buy her even tho I love her, not huge on collectibles on the moment because I'm saving up.
> 
> I actually thought Phoebe, Static, Lily, Stitches, Francine and K.K were getting collectibles originally but I guess they are just the staff's favourites or something. (Nice choices I may add)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love Cole too but I love Ruby more, haha.



A Stitches collectible would make me so happy.  I love my little teddy bear. <3


----------



## moonford

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> A Stitches collectible would make me so happy.  I love my little teddy bear. <3



Yeah with a grey or black background for spookiness.


----------



## King Dorado

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> A Stitches collectible would make me so happy.  I love my little teddy bear. <3



you might not feel the same way, had you been in Silver the night the snacks ran out...

(see my signature for details)
|
|
v


----------



## Alienfish

Vote for Shep, we need more hippies on the site... baaa mna.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

King Dorado said:


> you might not feel the same way, had you been in Silver the night the snacks ran out...
> 
> (see my signature for details)
> |
> |
> v



Lol I love your signature.  It's funny.


----------



## Paperboy012305

King Dorado said:


> you might not feel the same way, had you been in Silver the night the snacks ran out...
> 
> (see my signature for details)
> |
> |
> v


 (Pelly) I already told you, there's no more Halloween Candy.

(Stitches) WHAT!!!! (Goes full berserk and grows in size)

(Pelly) HOLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skarmoury

Stop labelling everyone who likes Ruby as "upper-tier loving freaks" like yo it's 2017 people like who they want. Honestly didn't like the selection not bc they weren't populat but bc they weren't my taste ahah. To each his own though.

Voted Ruby bc white bunnies are like my favorite animal (if you havent noticed from my icon). Although I wouldn't complain if Cole won either, I still love bunnies.


----------



## SpookyMemes

10 minutes until 7PM! I hope they actually do release the results/give prizes at that time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Huh.  Nothing yet...


----------



## moonford

oh yeah nevermind


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> I still can't comprehend how an opportunity is "ruined" by people picking villagers they like?



so many people on this site are so desperate for validation in their choice of villagers lol



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Whoa whoa, no need to fight guys.  It's ok, I can understand why people got a little angry with me because they had the right to choose the villagers they liked.  Next time I'm getting a prize pack and nominating Marshal, though.



fyi, all previous years I've been here had a different forum activity for the prize packs each time

2014=woods scavenger hunt
2016=puzzle to unlock the first villager collectibles
2017=new villager collectible nominations/voting

so there's no guarantee that next year will just redo this again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zendel said:


> Where do we vote btw?



voting is only for prize pack people only, sorry


----------



## Farobi

I voted for the doge


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> 2017=new villager collectible nominations/voting



And Kracko too!


----------



## moonford

LambdaDelta said:


> so many people on this site are so desperate for validation in their choice of villagers lol
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, all previous years I've been here had a different forum activity for the prize packs each time
> 
> 2014=woods scavenger hunt
> 2016=puzzle to unlock the first villager collectibles
> 2017=new villager collectible nominations/voting
> 
> so there's no guarantee that next year will just redo this again
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> voting is only for prize pack people only, sorry



Yeah I forgot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> And Kracko too!



Shouldn't you be announcing results or something?


----------



## Justin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Shouldn't you be announcing results or something?



What are you waiting for, aren't they all uglies


----------



## SpookyMemes

Justin said:


> What are you waiting for, aren't they all uglies



SEND HELP I HAVE JUST BEEN ATTACKED SEND HELP NOW


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> What are you waiting for, aren't they all uglies



Oh wow, I'm getting roasted by the staff.  This is a great day indeed.  #Call911


----------



## Espurr

I have the aloe vera on hand; who needs first aid?


----------



## Paperboy012305

That reminds me, it turns out I was wrong of when the staff was gonna announce the collectible. Oh well.


----------



## Heyden

I thought Ruby was like tier 3 woops


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jake said:


> You're right. Next time we won't bother wasting our spare time organizing a Forum event.



smh, can't believe you're leaking next year's fair theme already

the bell tree fair 2018: diy edition


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jake said:


> You're right. Next time we won't bother wasting our spare time organizing a Forum event.



Wow you staff members love me don't you?  I was talking about the regular members not you guys.  SMH.


----------



## skarmoury

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow you staff members love me don't you?  I was talking about the regular members not you guys.  SMH.



(I think they knew that and were just being sarcastic ...)


----------



## seliph

So Christmas is cancelled right?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

skarmoury said:


> (I think they knew that and were just being sarcastic ...)



I dunno, I kinda feel attacked LMAO.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> So Christmas is cancelled right?



Merry Halloween!


----------



## Espurr

Jolly Birthmas!


----------



## moonford

Justin said:


> What are you waiting for, aren't they all uglies



"uglies"

God, I dunno why I found that funny but I did. lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zendel said:


> "uglies"
> 
> God, I dunno why I found that funny but I did. lmao



He's obviously making fun of me, so it's not really that humorous. :/


----------



## moonford

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> He's obviously making fun of me, so it's not really that humorous. :/



I'm laughing at the word, not the intent.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zendel said:


> I'm laughing at the word, not the intent.



I know, I just didn't expect to be shamed by two staff in one day.  Haha...


----------



## moonford

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I know, I just didn't expect to be shamed by two staff in one day.  Haha...



Just ignore the comments and you'll be fine. I doubt the staff had any real intent to annoy you, they are just kidding.


----------



## skarmoury

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> He's obviously making fun of me, so it's not really that humorous. :/



"Uglies" literally sounds like what grade schoolers would say lol. Relax, they're just messing around in general.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zendel said:


> Just ignore the comments and you'll be fine. I doubt the staff had any real intent to annoy you, they are just kidding.



It didn't annoy me, just hurt my feelings a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> "Uglies" literally sounds like what grade schoolers would say lol. Relax, they're just messing around in general.



Well, ok.  I'll believe you.


----------



## SpookyMemes

When are the results going to be released?? reeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alienfish

SpookyMemes said:


> When are the results going to be released?? reeeeeeeeeeeeee



i hope later today but tbh no idea


----------



## Alolan_Apples

SpookyMemes said:


> When are the results going to be released?? reeeeeeeeeeeeee



I'm more excited for the prize distribution and raffles than poll results. When will the toy hammers and yellow letters be distributed?


----------



## SpookyMemes

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm more excited for the prize distribution and raffles than poll results. When will the toy hammers and yellow letters be distributed?



that's what I meant when I said results


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm more excited for the prize distribution and raffles than poll results. When will the toy hammers and yellow letters be distributed?



I don't know, but either of them would look great in my sidebar.


----------



## mitfy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm more excited for the prize distribution and raffles than poll results. When will the toy hammers and yellow letters be distributed?



yeah same. idc much about the villager collectibles, i just wanna know about the prizes aha


----------



## Haydenv019

Ugh, this is taking forever... Who won the raffles? ;-;


----------



## Sgt.Groove

*Sits with wide eyes*

I just want them award bells (not gonna lie though, a toy hammer would be amazing)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Sits with wide eyes*

I just want them award bells (not gonna lie though, a toy hammer would be amazing)


----------



## seliph

*I WOULD DIE FOR YOU TOY HAMMER*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> *I WOULD DIE FOR YOU TOY HAMMER*



The Toy Hammer is nice, but the yellow house is even rarer.


----------



## DaCoSim

Good luck all u raffle entries!!!


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Toy Hammer is nice, but the yellow house is even rarer.



*IF YOU THINK I GIVE A **** ABOUT RARITY THINK AGAIN*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> *IF YOU THINK I GIVE A **** ABOUT RARITY THINK AGAIN*



Are you done yelling about collectibles?


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Are you done yelling about collectibles?



*ABSOLUTELY NOT*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> *ABSOLUTELY NOT*



...All right.  Scream away, then.


----------



## toadsworthy

we have until tomorrow to vote for the collectible character. so its gonna be some time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> we have until tomorrow to vote for the collectible character. so its gonna be some time



Damn, they're not gonna announce anything until tomorrow?


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> we have until tomorrow to vote for the collectible character. so its gonna be some time



*THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP TOADSWORTHY*


----------



## skarmoury

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn, they're not gonna announce anything until tomorrow?



Most likely not. The deadline for voting is until 20th, so probably the 21st they'l announce it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I better hope its the 21st. Because that's what people think Pocket Camp comes out.


----------



## Justin

I believe the photo challenge loot machine is scheduled to run tonight hopefully.

The raffles will wait slightly longer.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Cool, thanks for the update. And for doing the event and giving out prizes in the first place.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> I believe the photo challenge loot machine is scheduled to run tonight hopefully.
> 
> The raffles will wait slightly longer.



Thanks for letting us know.  Sorry if I truly annoyed you, Justin.  I apologized for my rude behavior.


----------



## SpookyMemes

Justin said:


> I believe the photo challenge loot machine is scheduled to run tonight hopefully.
> 
> The raffles will wait slightly longer.



Suh-weet!!!!


----------



## mitfy

Justin said:


> I believe the photo challenge loot machine is scheduled to run tonight hopefully.
> 
> The raffles will wait slightly longer.



COOL thanks dude


----------



## Paperboy012305

I won't be here too late tonight. But I will see them tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Jeremy

You should have received your bells and collectibles from the challenges. You will not receive a PM for either, so check your bell log and collectible inventory. The collectibles will be inactive and hidden. Let us know if you think you're missing yours!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Got my prizes. Thanks!


----------



## Justin

Note that it is entirely possible we've messed up a few peoples' counts due to all of the entries, or even just typos with names. This is why we'll wait a couple days before drawing the raffle winners in case anyone isn't included in the raffles lists right now due to an error. Let us know if you think there is an error and tell us exactly what you think you should have. Obviously if you don't inform us soon enough before the raffles are drawn, then you will miss out.


----------



## Jeannine

Awesome, all of mine are accounted for. Thanks so much, Staff, for the prizes and the great surprise event!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

thx isabelle


----------



## Chick

Yay, my TBT bells!
Now to waste almost all my TBT on the pink hybrid lily.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’ve just got it now, lol waste of moneh


----------



## The Pennifer

Thank you! I got my Apple and Peach and my bells! This has been so much fun! I’m looking forward to seeing the Raffle results
 I meant to add that Isabelle is very generous!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm enjoying these prizes.

I have 13 apples now. 13 is my lucky number.


----------



## seliph

thanks for the buttfruit


----------



## Zane

yay thank u for the stuff and the event


----------



## Daysie

Thank you for the Bells and fruit. I enjoyed the photochallenge.


----------



## Alienfish

Yes, got my fruits and bells it seems  Can't wait for the rest of the results now ^^'


----------



## Peg

Thanks so much for the TBT bells, and the peach and the apple collectibles--and good luck to all in the pending raffles!


----------



## Bellxis

thanks staff for the bells and collectibles! i've wanted a cute little peach for ages. 
so excited to see the raffle results when they're released; good luck to everyone in the draws!


----------



## Nenya

What a fun challenge! Thank you! I got my bells and prizes, too. My first collectibles look cute!


----------



## hamster

heyy thanks for the event and prizes! really enjoyed it


----------



## Alienfish

Cherub said:


> heyy thanks for the event and prizes! really enjoyed it



same! thanks much 

go team shep!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got them!  Thanks for the prizes.


----------



## cornimer

I got everything - thanks so much guys!


----------



## SpookyMemes

I got everything too, yay!!! I'm on the road to becoming a bellionare, folks


----------



## skarmoury

Got mine too !! Yuss my aesthetic is complete (even if I didn't finish all 7 challenges)


----------



## Rio_

Got mine! Thank you so much for the event, it was so much fun 

Good luck everyone on the raffle (And go #TeamShep)!


----------



## Flare

Hmm I got the bells, but I didn't get the Peach and Apple. Anyone else with this problem? 

Welp it turned out they were hiding in my inventory lmao.


----------



## Biancasbotique

thank you!!


----------



## Cascade

Thanks for the gift Isabelle


----------



## Chicha

Thank you for the peach, apple, and bells staff! Looking forward to the raffles!


----------



## roseflower

Thanks staff for the fun event and the prizes


----------



## toadsworthy

still had some disappointments, but yeah it was cool i guess


----------



## AngelBunny

how do i get entered in the raffle?


----------



## Alienfish

Bunny from tiger said:


> how do i get entered in the raffle?



you had to participate in a set amount of photo challenges (i think 6 for hammer raffle and 7 for both hammer and the yellow house letter) during the event.


----------



## Stalfos

Thanks for all the goodies, staff! I enjoyed doing all the photo challenges.


----------



## AngelBunny

Sheila said:


> you had to participate in a set amount of photo challenges (i think 6 for hammer raffle and 7 for both hammer and the yellow house letter) during the event.



ok i did that but how do i know im entered?


----------



## toadsworthy

Bunny from tiger said:


> ok i did that but how do i know im entered?



well if you got the peach and apple collectible and 334 bells, then you know you are entered for hammer and yellow house raffle


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, and it should says 6 or 7 completed.


----------



## aleshapie

Thanks for the stuffs and bells, guys! The photo challenge was lotsa fun!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

aleshapie said:


> Thanks for the stuffs and bells, guys! The photo challenge was lotsa fun!



You earned more than just bells and collectibles. You also won an Apple Favorite on one of your photos.


----------



## mitfy

thanks for the prizes


----------



## Laureline

What was the total rewards if you completed all of the challenges? Cause I completed them all and I thought the Apple collectable wasn't for the raffle.


----------



## Zane

Lykaios said:


> What was the total rewards if you completed all of the challenges? Cause I completed them all and I thought the Apple collectable wasn't for the raffle.



334 bells and peach + apple. Your peach says 6 challenges completed so u should probably get n touch with Justin or Jeremy :0



Justin said:


> Note that it is entirely possible we've messed up a few peoples' counts due to all of the entries, or even just typos with names. This is why we'll wait a couple days before drawing the raffle winners in case anyone isn't included in the raffles lists right now due to an error. Let us know if you think there is an error and tell us exactly what you think you should have. Obviously if you don't inform us soon enough before the raffles are drawn, then you will miss out.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got my bells, but I didn't get my Peach collectible. What gives?


----------



## SpookyMemes

Paperboy012305 said:


> I got my bells, but I didn't get my Peach collectible. What gives?



How many bells did you get?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I earned 240 bells, I did six challenges.


----------



## Stalfos

Paperboy012305 said:


> I earned 240 bells, I did six challenges.



Maybe it's in your inventory? Mine came inactivated.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh. There it is. I'm gonna hide it, its ruining my lineup.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

On a side note, what do I do with the extra fruit?  I already have one of each lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> On a side note, what do I do with the extra fruit?  I already have one of each lol.


Uhh. Sell it for profit? Or you know why not giveaway?


----------



## Cascade

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> On a side note, what do I do with the extra fruit?  I already have one of each lol.



2 options:

sell or giveaway


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> On a side note, what do I do with the extra fruit?  I already have one of each lol.



Post a video of you discarding them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> On a side note, what do I do with the extra fruit?  I already have one of each lol.



I recommend giveaway since they don’t sell very well.

But I’m not giving mine away. My peach and my 13th apple are so emotionally attached to me. If I sell them or give them away, they will be depressed for the rest of the forum’s existence.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thanks for all the suggestions (except for gyro, helpful as always I see).  I gave my event Apple to ZombifiedHorror and I'll probably sell my Peach.


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions (except for gyro, helpful as always I see).  I gave my event Apple to ZombifiedHorror and I'll probably sell my Peach.



Hey it might not help anyone but imagine the reactions


----------



## Bellxis

gyro said:


> Hey it might not help anyone but imagine the reactions



make this forum even saltier than it already is


----------



## Zane

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> except for gyro




I liked his idea the most :^(


----------



## Alienfish

Bellxis said:


> make this forum even saltier than it already is



savvvy.

yeah i'm keeping mine though, market is pretty slow and yeah i could give away but hey why not keep tbh ^^


----------



## toadsworthy

*watches as everyone tries to sell their giveaway apples/peaches to the only active users... who already have apples/peaches*

*sets myself on fire*


----------



## Zane

toadsworthy said:


> *watches as everyone tries to sell their giveaway apples/peaches to the only active users... who already have apples/peaches*
> 
> *sets myself on fire*



I have to believe that someone out there wants another


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm going to wait to sell my peach, so It won't act out as predictable.


----------



## Bellxis

Zane said:


> I have to believe that someone out there wants another



fun idea: collect everyone's spare collectibles and become an alolanpeaches™


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> *watches as everyone tries to sell their giveaway apples/peaches to the only active users... who already have apples/peaches*
> 
> *sets myself on fire*



Hey, I just sold my Peach for 200 TBT to xSuperMario64x, so...

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Hey it might not help anyone but imagine the reactions



Man that's like adding gasoline to a wild fire.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bellxis said:


> fun idea: collect everyone's spare collectibles and become an alolanpeaches™



There was a user that had a sidebar of only peaches before. But she's not as crazy over peaches like I am over apples.


----------



## LambdaDelta

so.... harvest festival drawing?

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Got mine too !! Yuss my aesthetic is complete (even if I didn't finish all 7 challenges)



thanks for finally letting me see someone with a collectible saying 6 completed

(which did you miss btw?)


----------



## King Dorado

I'm looking forward to learning why the prize amount is 334?


----------



## Bellxis

King Dorado said:


> I'm looking forward to learning why the prize amount is 334?



same; the staff did say there was a meaning behind it, but i'm not seeing anything apparent  
maybe it's just a personal thing relating to one of the mods, but i doubt they'd do that for a site-wide event


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Tysm for the stuff! Kinda wish I had a use for the peach and apple though :/ The famous mushrooms will forever be my lineup! (Unless rare mushrooms become a thing )


----------



## Paperboy012305

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Tysm for the stuff! Kinda wish I had a use for the peach and apple though :/ The famous mushrooms will forever be my lineup! (Unless rare mushrooms become a thing )


So, you want us to sign your mittens, but you're keeping your mushrooms. Then how will we see the signed mittens?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Bellxis said:


> fun idea: collect everyone's spare collectibles and become an alolanpeaches?




I feel like Alolan_Peaches is too similar, maybe Hoenn_Peaches

I dunno, the Hoenn just seems like a good place to grow peaches (Or persimmons, but that ain't a collectible :/)


----------



## SpookyMemes

i want to say it's 334 bells because there are 335 animal crossing villagers in total but why is it 334 and not 335


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, you want us to sign your mittens, but you're keeping your mushrooms. Then how will we see the signed mittens?



Im going to be honest here, I have over 70 mittens with puns on them and my goal is to have over 100, they will all be beneath my mushrooms ?▲? So the big question is why have people sign the mittens at all? Mostly for personal reasons (It's a secret test to see how good people are at making puns while also having people who I think are cool sign them) People will be able to see them once I make them all visible and shout about my mitten collection at the bell tree HQ... Just kidding, it's just something to do to keep my time on the forum "fresh", I mean, what else am I supposed to do? Collect the new stuff? Pff, never! (Unless Persimmon collectibles become a thing, then I will buy a row of those ?ω?)


----------



## Bellxis

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I feel like Alolan_Peaches is too similar, maybe Hoenn_Peaches
> 
> I dunno, the Hoenn just seems like a good place to grow peaches (Or persimmons, but that ain't a collectible :/)



just you wait, unova_persimmons will soon be a new forum icon


----------



## Paperboy012305

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Im going to be honest here, I have over 70 mittens with puns on them and my goal is to have over 100, they will all be beneath my mushrooms •▲• So the big question is why have people sign the mittens at all? Mostly for personal reasons (It's a secret test to see how good people are at making puns while also having people who I think are cool sign them) People will be able to see them once I make them all visible and shout about my mitten collection at the bell tree HQ... Just kidding, it's just something to do to keep my time on the forum "fresh", I mean, what else am I supposed to do? Collect the new stuff? Pff, never! (Unless Persimmon collectibles become a thing, then I will buy a row of those ?ω?)


Well that's a unique way to mess with the collectibles.


----------



## Zane

just call me Peaches From Any Region


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I feel like Alolan_Peaches is too similar, maybe Hoenn_Peaches
> 
> I dunno, the Hoenn just seems like a good place to grow peaches (Or persimmons, but that ain't a collectible :/)



A Hoenn_Peaches member would be a user who likes peaches that also likes 3rd generation Pokemon the best.


----------



## Bellxis

Alolan_Apples said:


> A Hoenn_Peaches member would be a user who likes peaches that also likes 3rd generation Pokemon the best.



in that case... does that make me Unova_Cherries? 
this conversation is really off-topic lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey, I just sold my Peach for 200 TBT to xSuperMario64x, so...


The difference being that I actually don't have a peach. I sold my old one to get the rest of the arcade collectibles a few months back. I also didn't do all of the photo challenges cause... you know... I'm in college.

It's a fab peach btw thanks xD


----------



## toadsworthy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey, I just sold my Peach for 200 TBT to xSuperMario64x, so...



C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S

do you want a peach cookie?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bellxis said:


> in that case... does that make me Unova_Cherries?
> this conversation is really off-topic lol



If you join my cult of fruit-loving Pokemon fans, then yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S
> 
> do you want a peach cookie?



Nah, that sounds disgusting.  I'll have a cookie made with your tears from Tangy not being voted for, though.


----------



## toadsworthy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nah, that sounds disgusting.  I'll have a cookie made with your tears from Tangy not being voted for, though.


----------



## Justin

King Dorado said:


> I'm looking forward to learning why the prize amount is 334?





Bellxis said:


> same; the staff did say there was a meaning behind it, but i'm not seeing anything apparent
> maybe it's just a personal thing relating to one of the mods, but i doubt they'd do that for a site-wide event





SpookyMemes said:


> i want to say it's 334 bells because there are 335 animal crossing villagers in total but why is it 334 and not 335



334 Bells is just the right amount to cover the New Leaf collectible (55), the Isabelle collectible (99), and the new villager collectible (180) about to be released. 

Technically it should be 334.55 then but... you get the idea.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> 334 Bells is just the right amount to cover the New Leaf collectible (55), the Isabelle collectible (99), and the new villager collectible (180) about to be released.
> 
> Technically it should be 334.55 then but... you get the idea.



give me my .55 bells you con-artist tanuki
/joke


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> 334 Bells is just the right amount to cover the New Leaf collectible (55), the Isabelle collectible (99), and the new villager collectible (180) about to be released.
> 
> Technically it should be 334.55 then but... you get the idea.



An interesting coincidence is that 334 is almost 1,000 divided by 3, and the sum of the digits adds up to 10.


----------



## AngelBunny

Alolan_Apples said:


> There was a user that had a sidebar of only peaches before. But she's not as crazy over peaches like I am over apples.



remember beth?

she had only pears :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bunny from tiger said:


> remember beth?
> 
> she had only pears :3



I also remember that she hated pears. I threatened to send her one to be funny, but admitted that I'm not serious (if I were, it would be a collectible that she likes, not hates).


----------



## Bellxis

Justin said:


> 334 Bells is just the right amount to cover the New Leaf collectible (55), the Isabelle collectible (99), and the new villager collectible (180) about to be released.
> 
> Technically it should be 334.55 then but... you get the idea.



oh, that's actually rather thoughtful! that's quite a nice idea


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> I also remember that she hated pears. I threatened to send her one to be funny, but admitted that I'm not serious (if I were, it would be a collectible that she likes, not hates).



so... masochism?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I also remember that she hated pears. I threatened to send her one to be funny, but admitted that I'm not serious (if I were, it would be a collectible that she likes, not hates).



I sent her a pear


----------



## King Dorado

is there any chance the new villager will be Kracko?
coz i'm pretty sure he resides in all of our towns in spirit...


----------



## sej

i really should have participated in this, oh well


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> is there any chance the new villager will be Kracko?
> coz i'm pretty sure he resides in all of our towns in spirit...



I doubt it, he's not a villager  If we could do other I'd pick Harvey for sure lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

King Dorado said:


> is there any chance the new villager will be Kracko?
> coz i'm pretty sure he resides in all of our towns in spirit...


I'd rather have Kracko as a collectible itself rather than a villager.


----------



## cornimer

King Dorado said:


> is there any chance the new villager will be Kracko?
> coz i'm pretty sure he resides in all of our towns in spirit...



I would give all my bells and also a foot for a kracko collectible


----------



## Alienfish

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd rather have Kracko as a collectible itself rather than a villager.



Nah, considering the top 3 was cool beans I'll probably buy either tbh.


----------



## Justin

VanessaMay18 said:


> I would give all my bells and also a foot for a kracko collectible



We don't want your feet please pick something else


----------



## Lancelot

VanessaMay18 said:


> I would give all my bells and also a foot for a kracko collectible



If you don't want them I'll have them


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Don't sue me out of all my TBT if I say this, but:

I have no interest into a Kracko collectible or villager collectible.


----------



## cornimer

Justin said:


> We don't want your feet please pick something else



Kidney? Or how about a lifetime supply of pineapple. Your pick


----------



## Alolan_Apples

VanessaMay18 said:


> Kidney? Or how about a lifetime supply of pineapple. Your pick



A lifetime supply of pineapple is better. And give him a bunch of yellow cards as well.


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> If you don't want them I'll have them



uhh no you have enough lol

send em here though


----------



## Stalfos

Organs for collectibles. That escalated quickly.


----------



## King Dorado

Alolan_Apples said:


> Don't sue me out of all my TBT if I say this, but:
> 
> I have no interest into a Kracko collectible or villager collectible.



not even, this villager???


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dorado said:


> not even, this villager???



The only thing I like about her is her client vision in Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Stalfos

I hope they do similar challenges in the future. It actually got my playing New Leaf again.


----------



## Nenya

King Dorado said:


> is there any chance the new villager will be Kracko?
> coz i'm pretty sure he resides in all of our towns in spirit...



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Good thing you are only "pretty sure" cuz that would be correct. I don't even know who this Kracko is that you talk about, unless it's a gangster character from an original Star Trek show?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ah, Nenya, you must not have been around for the Kracko shenanigans during the summer fair this year on this site. Kracko is an enemy from the Kirby series, and he was somehow this big... thing in the fair. And he persists around here to this day, as you can see. XD


----------



## Nenya

kiwikenobi said:


> Ah, Nenya, you must not have been around for the Kracko shenanigans during the summer fair this year on this site. Kracko is an enemy from the Kirby series, and he was somehow this big... thing in the fair. And he persists around here to this day, as you can see. XD



Thank you, Kiwi! I appreciate the heads up. I was around this summer, lol, but didn't know then who Kracko was, either, and didn't ask.


----------



## Zane

Nenya said:


> I don't even know who this Kracko is that you talk about, unless it's a gangster character from an original Star Trek show?



his acting career is some of his lesser known work


----------



## Jeremy

The character collectible vote is now over. And the winner is...

Ruby!




​
Thanks to the prize pack people who nominated and voted for characters in this event. 

The Ruby collectible is now in the shop with our other character collectibles and can be purchased by anyone. Enjoy!


----------



## mitfy

cool !!


----------



## SpookyMemes

Ruby looks creepy imo and that collectible makes her look 10x as creepy. justice for Cole my friends


----------



## Zane

Ruby looks awesome as a collectible


----------



## deSPIRIA

YESSSSS demi is gonna be so happy when she wakes up


----------



## LambdaDelta

yay my other choice nomination that someone else nominated won

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw why isn't the description for isabelle her picture quote?


----------



## seliph

She looks terrifying



Which is 1000000x better than I thought she would look thank you *heart emojis*


----------



## mogyay

ahhhhh im so happy ruby is adorable


----------



## cornimer

Ooh she looks pretty cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ruby's actually pretty cute as a collectible.  Marshal would've been better, but she's not bad.


----------



## The Pennifer

Ruby is very sweet ... I am happy to have her pink bunny presence in my sidebar


----------



## King Dorado

more pink!  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nenya said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Good thing you are only "pretty sure" cuz that would be correct. I don't even know who this Kracko is that you talk about, unless it's a gangster character from an original Star Trek show?



dying for a video clip of this...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, you had to look into the fun house mirrors to see Kracko...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ah, the cute things always wins.


----------



## Bellxis

the new ruby collectible looks adorable! i was hoping for cookie or cole, but the ruby is really quite cute <3


----------



## Valzed

I think it's great that forum members were the ones to vote on the next collectible! I also love that they were able to vote for their favorites. I've been a member on forums in the past where members had absolutely no say in any thing. They were not welcoming places and I did not linger there long. I'm so glad I found a place where members get a voice too! Thank you to everyone who runs The Bell Tree Forums!

What a cute little bunny Ruby is!


----------



## skarmoury

I'm so happy aaaaa I love Ruby so much and I've been rooting for her since day 1!!! (and she matches my avi !!)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I haven't had an awesome collectible lineup since, ever!


----------



## Mink777

Ruby aka a popular villager won. How disappointing.


----------



## Haskell

Alien. said:


> Ruby aka a popular villager won. How disappointing.



Don't ruin the excitement here buddy.


----------



## Liint.ov

Aw Ruby looks so cute and adorable ;-; why is she always being called creepy? is it because her eyes? or her personality? x'D


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alien. said:


> Ruby aka a popular villager won. How disappointing.



I know, right? how dare they


----------



## Jeannine

Love her! Whoever designed it did a great job


----------



## Javocado

no bob collectible #rigged


----------



## seliph

Liint.ov said:


> Aw Ruby looks so cute and adorable ;-; why is she always being called creepy? is it because her eyes? or her personality? x'D



Creepy isn't a bad thing smfh

Creepy-cute is the best kind of cute


----------



## ~Unicorn~

She's cute! I got her right away when I noticed the small stock.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(2 left!!!!)


----------



## kiwikenobi

1 left, because I just bought one.

...But I don't actually want it. So I'll give it for free to the first person who promises to keep it and not resell it or trade it away. I want it to go to someone who really wants it.


----------



## hamster

aww man. i just missed it haha
she's really cute! i didn't think i'd be interested in any of the villager collectibles so hopefully someone will sell her soon

- - - Post Merge - - -



kiwikenobi said:


> 1 left, because I just bought one.
> 
> ...But I don't actually want it. So I'll give it for free to the first person who promises to keep it and not resell it or trade it away. I want it to go to someone who really wants it.



i'd love it, but i'm not really sure about you giving it for free. i can pay 180


----------



## kiwikenobi

I have no use for bells, that's why I spent them on a collectible that I had no intention of keeping. I'd rather spend them to make other people happy than hoard them. But thank you for offering. If you really want to pay for it, pay it forward, offer something to someone else who wants it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow, she's all sold out.  I'm willing to bet they'll restock her, though.


----------



## hamster

kiwikenobi said:


> I have no use for bells, that's why I spent them on a collectible that I had no intention of keeping. I'd rather spend them to make other people happy than hoard them. But thank you for offering. If you really want to pay for it, pay it forward, offer something to someone else who wants it.



oh wow, thanks so much! i'm going to be keeping her


----------



## Spooky.

Annnnnnnnd she's gone before I even knew she was there.


----------



## Heyden

internal screaming

- - - Post Merge - - -

omfg thank u so much Zane <33333


----------



## Jeremy

Spooky. said:


> Annnnnnnnd she's gone before I even knew she was there.



There are more in stock now!


----------



## AngelBunny

Jeremy said:


> The character collectible vote is now over. And the winner is...
> 
> Ruby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Thanks to the prize pack people who nominated and voted for characters in this event.
> 
> The Ruby collectible is now in the shop with our other character collectibles and can be purchased by anyone. Enjoy!



YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

RUBY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vizionari

I srsly have not been keeping up with recent news, but I'm really happy to see a Ruby collectible exists now ^^


----------



## Justin

It's been 48 hours since the prizes were distributed for folks to let us know of any corrections, so I think it's time to finally draw our raffle winners for the Photo Challenge! I know you have all been waiting plenty long enough.

First up, we have the Toy Hammer collectible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 raffle with three winners. All 89 participants who completed at least six challenges were entered in this draw. Our winners are...


Spoiler: Toy Hammer Winners






Spoiler: One



Stalfos





Spoiler: Two



Meliara





Spoiler: Three



katezilla





Next up is the の collectible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 raffle, otherwise commonly known as "that yellow moon rune collectible" by some TBT users, with another three winners. A slightly smaller group of 79 participants who completed all seven challenges were included in this raffle. Great job to all of you for your complete streak! Here are the winners...


Spoiler: の Winners






Spoiler: One



VanessaMay18





Spoiler: Two



Huseyin





Spoiler: Three



hillaruhsaur





That pretty much concludes our Five Years of New Leaf mini-event! Thank you to everyone to participated in this and supported my silly impromptu idea for the birthday. And of course all of the staff members who helped out by hosting a photo challenge, creating graphics, or assisting with other behind the scenes work. (thanks Jer, I know the prize packs nearly killed you already)

All of the character collectibles will remain in the Shop only until the end of the month, so please don't forget to pick up any you want before then.













_rest in peace turnips :'(_


----------



## seliph

heck


----------



## Jeannine

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## Chicha

Congrats to the winners!! I’m a little envious of the yellow house winners but enjoy, folks!


----------



## Meliara

Thank you!!!!!!   =)

And thanks to the staff for putting together the mini-event. I dearly love the events; it was a great surprise to get an unexpected one.


----------



## Halloqueen

Darn, I was hoping for that hammer. 

Congratulations to the winners of the raffles!


----------



## skarmoury

Congrats to the winners !! Personally I wouldn't know what to do with them if I won, but I hope they found a good home. ; v;
(I'm still ecstatic about Ruby btw, aaa. Thank you for doing all these, staff! <3)


----------



## The Pennifer

Awww  Congratulations to all the winners! 
I agree! This was a super fun event, I enjoyed participating and thanks to all the staff for the hard work and creativity and generosity and on and on ...
Srsly Thanks!


----------



## Bellxis

congrats to everyone who won! <3


----------



## Flare

Congrats on the people winning the Collectibles!

This event was pretty fun lmao.


----------



## LambdaDelta

grats to all


----------



## EvieEvening23

man, i really hoped to win...

but congrats to those that got collectibles! I'm gonna stroll on over to the shop to see what I can snag


----------



## duckykate

Thank you so much for the hammer! I was having a really rough day and this put a smile on my face.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ahh, I wanted to win the yellow letter, but hey, at least the event was fun.


----------



## Zane

10/10 event u guys are the bomb


----------



## Giddy

Congrats to all the winners! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Alienfish

Aw no Shep love, rip that xD

Ah well grats to the raffle winners ^^


----------



## Rio_

Congrats to the winners! ^^

Not sure how I feel about my new Ruby Collectible... Half the time I think she's cute and the other half she scares me... o_o


----------



## cornimer

Ahhhhhhh I literally can't believe it.
Thank you so much! And congrats to the other winners


----------



## cornimer

I'm calling it the pineapple house just so everyone knows. It will be greatly loved
Also this event was super fun, thanks to all the staff for their hard work!


----------



## hestu

Thanks so much staff!


----------



## piske

Ahhh, I am so sad I sold all of my TBT lol I need that Ruby collectible... ;o;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well.  I really wanted to win something, but I guess everyone had a fair chance since it was random.  Thanks for the event, staff!


----------



## Cascade

Congratz to all the winners


----------



## ~Unicorn~

ah well. Congrats


----------



## Nightstar

Well there go my bells again! Had to get the moon bunny


----------



## mitfy

aw man. well i doubted that i'd win anyways aha. congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Spooky.

lmao I never win anything


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

'grats winners! Wish I didn't go on a hiatus from this dang site bc there's always something fun going on and ofc I'd miss this event


----------



## Valzed

Congratulations to all the raffle winners!! Thank you again for an amazing event!


----------



## Stalfos

Oh my! Thanks for the toy hammer! And congrats to all the other winners as well!


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Oh my! Thanks for the toy hammer! And congrats to all the other winners as well!



welcome to the hammer club, grats


----------



## moonford

I love the Ruby collectible, the three villagers were fine choices but I was rooting for Ruby. (I always get what I want, if I think hard enough)

I wasn't going to buy the collectible but I couldn't resist in the end. Thank you staff and person who voted for Ruby. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can someone buy me 11 Ruby collectibles please?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Spooky. said:


> lmao I never win anything



same


----------



## SpookyMemes

tbh thought I'd win cause the chances were kinda big, guess not

hopefully there's a Christmas event


----------



## Vizionari

congrats to the winners


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## sej

congrats to the winners!


----------



## Zane

btw I really love that banner b/c it has a giant Pietro on it


----------



## Stepheroo

Zane said:


> btw I really love that banner b/c it has a giant Pietro on it



It _is_ really cute! I especially like the little mayor with the basket of fruit on the top of the forum. <33



Spoiler:  



BUT WHERE IS FUCHSIA?!









EDIT: I SEE WHAT YOU DID TO IT NOW. OH GOD. SO MUCH FRANkLIN


----------



## Jeannine

Noooo what happened to the banner hahaha
Even though we already had our Thanksgiving, I love the festivity  Happy Harvest Festival!


----------



## Chicha

I love the banner!! Happy Franklin Day!


----------



## Bellxis

oh my gosh... i only just noticed what's up with the banner! haha


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm thankful for this gift


----------



## seliph

You better remember this banner next year during our thanksgiving justin

*** AMERICANS DO NOT INTERACT ***​


----------



## LambdaDelta

canadian thanksgiving isn't important, you didn't even get a gacha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nice banner.  I'm not even mad.  *Franklin*, I'm quite impressed (I'm so sorry please don't ban me).


----------



## SpookyMemes

lol I just woke up and I'm loving this banner

Happy Harvest Festival/Thanksgiving!

once today is over I'm switching to a Christmas theme hurhrurhur


----------



## Justin

Whatever you do...... don't get near the heads...


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> Whatever you do...... don't get near the heads...



lmao so they flip upsidedown neat lol

also still salty about no shep here, baaaa man.


----------



## Mayordaisy

Coleeee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> Whatever you do...... don't get near the heads...



Holy **** it just moved.  Where do you guys get these demented ideas?


----------



## lunatepic

man the only thing i enjoy more than decorating trees with bloody decapitated turkey heads is handing them out as masks for everyone to wear


----------



## Huseyin

Yay I won the house collectible


----------



## King Dorado

LambdaDelta said:


> canadian thanksgiving isn't important



it's very important-- that's the day that Canadians show their thankfulness for modern transportation by packing their bags and heading off to Disneyland...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Whatever you do...... don't get near the heads...



what do you even use for this nonsense?

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> it's very important-- that's the day that Canadians show their thankfulness for modern transportation by packing their bags and heading off to Disneyland...



still no scam gacha


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> it's very important-- that's the day that Canadians show their thankfulness for modern transportation by packing their bags and heading off to Disney*land*...



Most of us Canadians know that World is better... Justin is an outlier and should not be counted.


----------



## LambdaDelta

this just in: gyro denounces justin's status as a true canadian


----------



## Rio_

why would you do this to me? why

W H Y


----------



## Bcat

Freaking Franklin...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Franklin is freaking me out, I keep getting scared when it rotates. T_T


----------



## GreatUsername

and the banner of the year award goes to...


----------



## DaCoSim

Oooh!!!! Congrats guys!!! And thx again staff for the fun mini event!!!!


----------



## cornimer

GreatUsername said:


> and the banner of the year award goes to...



You weren't there for Easter but that one was 10x creepier


----------



## moonford

A Franklin collectible would be nice and then a Jingle collectible for Christmas.


----------



## moonford

Oh, and a Zipper T Bunny collectible as well. I'm sure people would love it if it constantly move around as if it was possessed.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

max and ruby


----------



## Silversea

ruby and max


----------



## Mutti

Only just logged on in a while and missed the chance to get the green leaf


----------



## Alienfish

Zendel said:


> A Franklin collectible would be nice and then a Jingle collectible for Christmas.



Shep please? 

Isn't there a Jingle doll already though? :thinking:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> Shep please?
> 
> Isn't there a Jingle doll already though? :thinking:



Lol yeah I just thought of that.  We kind of already have a Jingle collectible.


----------



## Paperboy012305

But its just a doll. We can have a Jingle Collectible with his head.


----------



## Alienfish

Paperboy012305 said:


> But its just a doll. We can have a Jingle Collectible with his head.



that's be even more creepy than ruby xD


----------



## Flare

Silversea said:


> ruby and max


Max and Ruby


----------



## Mars Adept

One Ruby left! I wonder who will buy it...


----------



## SpookyMemes

Flare said:


> Max and Ruby




ruby, and her little brother max!


----------



## Mayordaisy

Well done everybody!


----------



## aleshapie

I neeeeed a Ruby! I really wish she was unlimited like the others. ::cries::


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

aleshapie said:


> I neeeeed a Ruby! I really wish she was unlimited like the others. ::cries::



Mint and Lobo aren't unlimited, they just aren't really selling.  I'm sure you'll get a Ruby!  They've been restocking her almost constantly.


----------



## Alienfish

aleshapie said:


> I neeeeed a Ruby! I really wish she was unlimited like the others. ::cries::



I can sell you mine if they don't restock, hit me up  :3


----------



## AngelBunny

please restock ruby mods i just got 180 bells :'(


----------



## CyrusMoonside

5 years?! Time sure passes by


----------

